# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test-Enanthate Log

## seriousmass

How's it going? Alright, so jumping on my first cycle in about a week. Been working on fixing my diet for the last month. Anyways, I'll cut to the chase:

Cycle experience: 1st cycle
Experience: 3 years weight lifting
Height: 6'1 
Weight: 175 pounds (I know, I'm still a little small. Flame away :Icon Rolleyes: )
Body Fat: 7%

Here's the plan:

Test - Enan (weeks 1 - 12) - inject twice a week, 3.5 days apart. 

PCT: (weeks 15 - 19)

Clomid:
Day 1 → 300mg 
Day 2-11 → 100mg ed (every day)
Day 12-21 → 50 mg ed (every day)

Nolvadex :
(40 / 40 / 20 / 20) 

Creatine:
20g / ED... keep some water weight on me / get me pumped to hit the gym
__________________________________________________ ______________

Really simple cycle. My goals are to gain 15 - 20 pounds. 

This is my plan for my diet..

Diet:
	Meals ED: 6 - 7
	Protein: 40g (per meal) x 6 meals (per day)
	Carbohydrates: 60g x 6 meals
	Fat: 13g x 6 meals (can be higher % of fat, because high metabolism)

I'm hoping to get some before pictures up sometime this week. I tried uploading a couple of pictures yesterday; however, was unable to attach them to this log... it said the size was too big or something. I'll figure it out soon. ha.

Full detailed eating schedule will also be posted ASAP. (I'd do it tonight, but I've got class early tomorrow morning, sorry boys!) 

In addition, I will post my training log, with my initial maxs, within the next week. 

I'm open to any advice / comments.

----------


## seriousmass

Here we go: 

Morning Meal (5:30am)
- 50g whey protein + 5g BCCAs - (*the terrible taste of BCCAs helps wake me up!*)
- a bowl of Vector / Wheatie's with skimmed milk (I add 1 tb spoon of honey as well)
- 5 egg whites / 3 egg yolks
- 4 "GREENS:" muli-vitamins
- 1 banana 
- 3 fish oil pills: halibut oil, cod-liver oil, and salmon oil

Mid-day / Pre-workout (8:30am)
- 4 hard boiled eggs
- whole grain, turkey breast or chicken breast sandwich
- 2 servings of veggies
- 2 cups of skimmed milk
- 3 Flax pills
- 3 Evening Primrose pills 

11:15am
- NO explode (I'm going to discontinue this once the Test - E kicks in)

Workout (11:30am)

Post Workout / Lunch (1:00pm)
- 6oz chicken breast
- 2 servings of fruit 
- granola and yogurt - I know it's not the best, it's my favorite snack of the day tho  :Smilie: 
- 25g whey protein shake + 5g BCAAs + 10g Glutamine 
- 1 potassium pill

Cardio (4:15 - 4:45)
- I run from my house to my university, and back, twice: increases hunger / I love running. 

Dinner (5:00pm)
- Chicken wrap 
- brown rice
- bowl of chicken noodle soup - (I'm addicted to Liptons chicken noodle. I can't help it!!)
- beans 
- 3 fish oil pills

Last Meal (9:00pm)
- unsalted nuts
- peanut butter and jelly sandwich
- 4 glucosomine sulphate pills

Before bed (11:00pm)
- 3 ZMA pills
- 50g casein protein 
- 1 True-Mass shake (weight gainer) - 600 calories / 50g protein 
- melatonin 
- 2 odorless garlic pills 
__________________________________________________ ______________________

goals from diet: 
- Calories: 4000+ a day. Hopefully shock the body, and hit 6000 twice each week.
- Protein: 250g - 300+ ED
- Carbs: 350g - 450g ED
- Fat: 75g + ED

----------


## run_n_fool

how much test will you be using?

----------


## seriousmass

Ha! Can't believe I left that out. 

500mg per week. So divided by 2... 250mg per injection

----------


## xo3et

Dude so far the detail you have put into this log superb. I really do wish you the best for your cycle and ill be watching with anticipation.

What does your workout routine look like.

Good luck...

----------


## seriousmass

^^ Thanks a lot buddy. I really appreciate it. 

I'm going to be testing out my max-presses this week. So I'm holding off till then to post my workout schedule. (makes more sense, that way I don't have to re-post the same information twice)

----------


## midg3t

Dam everything on the diet portion looks great. btw how old are you if you dont mind me asking? and also some before pics would be great.

----------


## seriousmass

Thanks. Luckily I always wake up really early, and I have a healthy natural appetite.. so that helps a lot. But, it was also this sites diet section that helped me out.. a bunch of members helped me tweek my diet, to help produce gains. 

I'm 20 years old. 

I'm honestly trying to figure out the picture deal. I've got some pictures on my computer, but I don't have a clue how to post them. When I try to attach them it says the file is too large. Ideas are welcome on how to get around this.. lol.

----------


## seriousmass

Hey.. question: I'm stocked up with 25 gauge syringes. I'm going to be injecting mainly into the glutes.. I don't really have a needle-phobia, as I've been injecting myself with allergy shots for the past 5 years, but I don't know how I feel about 1.5 inches. Would it be terrible / ineffective if I shoot with a 25 gauge 1.0 inch syringe, into my glute?? (I already have a bunch of these because I was planning on using them to shoot into my delts a couple of times)

----------


## Thunder Monkey

I use 1.5" 25g for my glutes. I'm currently shooting 1ml Test-E & 1ml EQ (2ml) in same syringe twice a week alternating glutes. There is no post injection pain. During my first cycle the first few shots were sore for about 3-4 days but each glute has 7 days to recover so it was never even an issue. Now there is barely any soreness the next day.

Trust me if you do glutes go 1.5", its perfect. At 1" if you get only part of the muscle and inject into some fat, its going to be sore and take up to 1-2 weeks to absorb. And if you want to inject into your delts you can still the 1.5" just inject 1/2 way etc...

PS.. my test and EQ are oil based, using a 25g pin is tough. I always load the syringe and run it under hot water to warm the oil up. Cold oil, even room temp, does not like to flow out of a 25g. When warmed its no prob. To inject 2ml I usaully do it slow and steady, takes about 2 minutes.

Good luck.
TM

----------


## seriousmass

^^ Thanks TM. 

I guess I'll man up, and go for the 25g 1 1/2 inch. And I am definitely using that warming method for the syringe, thanks for the tip. I'm planning on icing the injection site for 10 minutes prior to injection as well.. my friends always do it this way, says it works really well... might as well give it a try hey? 

I'm just wondering, when you said "if you get only part of the muscle... it'll take up to 1 - 2 weeks to absorb"... well Test - Enan doesn't get the ester stripped for 10.5 days already right? So do you mean 10.5 days + 1 - 2 weeks.. or what?? Need some clarification..

----------


## ray0414

i would not be taking any more than 5 grams of o mega 3, and 5 is pushing it, more isnt always better. and 20grams of creatine is way too much.i thought people here reccomend to not take creatine on cycle.

----------


## seriousmass

Thanks Ray. I know how to take Fish oils properly. I don't overdose. And my pills have absolutely no mercury in them. 

Regarding your second comment. I'm not taking creatine during my cycle whatsoever, the use of creatine is in my PCT. (I also have why I'm considering taking creatine during these 4 weeks right beside it)..

----------


## ray0414

20g though still seems very high. u should be able to put on at least 15 pounds hopefully.

----------


## seriousmass

I think that 20g is actually pretty standard for creatine. I've always run that amount. But I'll check into it again. Thanks for the heads up. And I'm definitely hoping for 15 pounds. My goal is 190, maybe a bit more.

----------


## Thunder Monkey

> ^^ Thanks TM. 
> 
> I guess I'll man up, and go for the 25g 1 1/2 inch. And I am definitely using that warming method for the syringe, thanks for the tip. I'm planning on icing the injection site for 10 minutes prior to injection as well.. my friends always do it this way, says it works really well... might as well give it a try hey? 
> 
> I'm just wondering, when you said "if you get only part of the muscle... it'll take up to 1 - 2 weeks to absorb"... well Test - Enan doesn't get the ester stripped for 10.5 days already right? So do you mean 10.5 days + 1 - 2 weeks.. or what?? Need some clarification..


Well basically your muscle is highly vascular, love of capillaries. Fat/skin extremely little. If you inject into the fat, it takes longer for the gear to get into your system, it will eventually, but you are correct about the absorbtion time. Your levels won't be as steady if you mess up an injection. It will take time to get into your blood stream then the test has to go through its half life reaction etc...

Really you won't need to ice the injection spot. 25g is small and there aren't many nerves in your butt to interfere with your glute shot. You will feel a slight pinch and then nothing. If you have someone to give you the shot thats the best way to do it. Just stand up and put all your weight (kinda lean on one leg) on the side your not shooting. So for right glute, put all your weight on the left and relax the right leg, dont pick it up off the floor just hang there. Usually when my wife gives me the shot, slight pinch, then nothing. Usually when done I don't even feel her pull it out. Glutes is all I have to do since I use Test-E. Right on Mon, Left on Thurs...repeat.

Good luck.
TM

----------


## Matt

Cool log Seriousmass, everythings looking good, keep it up to date im keen to see how this goes....

----------


## seriousmass

Thanks Thunder. That's actually some really good advice. Unfortunately, I'm going to be self-injecting.. but I'm sure I'll be fine. Your wife must be a really cool. ha! I doubt I could ever convince my girlfriend to.. 

Thanks M.M, I'll try and write as much as possible. I'm still trying to get pictures up, but I'm technologically retarded. I'll also get that workout schedule, with my "maxs," up on Friday. First Injection planned for next Tuesday.. January 13th!!

Anyways, gotta run, my calculus class is just ended. Post advice if you know how to fix my pictures / make them a smaller size!! ahaha thanks in advance boys.

----------


## FireGuy

> Thanks Thunder. That's actually some really good advice. Unfortunately, I'm going to be self-injecting.. but I'm sure I'll be fine. Your wife must be a really cool. ha! I doubt I could ever convince my girlfriend to.. 
> 
> Thanks M.M, I'll try and write as much as possible. I'm still trying to get pictures up, but I'm technologically retarded. I'll also get that workout schedule, with my "maxs," up on Friday. First Injection planned for next Tuesday.. January 13th!!
> 
> Anyways, gotta run, my calculus class is just ended. Post advice if you know how to fix my pictures / make them a smaller size!! ahaha thanks in advance boys.


Open them with the Paint Program then do a "save as" from there.

----------


## ray0414

20g is NOT standard, standard is 5-10. any bottle of creatine says to take 5-10 a day. anything more than that is just wasted. the only thing i see with your plan is the amount of sleep, alot of the experienced guys here say 8 hours minimum and u get barely 6.5. Does anyone else see that being a problem? or will he be okay? But im interested to see how your 1st cycle goes cause im gonna be doing my first within the next month hopefully but doing tbol instead.

BTW, i found this on bodybuilding.com on its fact page about creatine.

Recommended dosages are as follows: 

Less than or equal to 140lbs = 5-6grams per day is maintenance 
141lbs to 168lbs = 6-7.5 grams per day is maintenance 
169lbs to 199lbs = 8 grams per day is maintenance 
200lbs to 242lbs = 8-10 grams per day is maintenance 
242lb+ = 10-12 grams per day

----------


## seriousmass

oh. that's where we are getting our signals mixed up. haha apologizes Ray. When I was saying 20g each day, I was talking about LOADING PHASE of a creatine cycle. (which is only 1 week long)... After that initial week, you go into maintenance phase, and my dosage = 6g each day, for the next two weeks. (but I guess it should really be 8g instead).. good to know  :Smilie: 

Thanks for that though! good info. I've never seen that chart before. 

Regarding the sleep: I know. I have an issue with sleep. I wake up at around 5:20am every morning. Always will. Always have!

----------


## burnin69

I think theres very few people who work 40hr+ per week who can say they get atleast 8hrs of sleep athough your right that would be ideal. 6-8 hrs per night is in the healthy range and your gains should be imo the same.

Im dont think you need to slam your body with clomid at the start of your PCT. Ive read some stuff that says up to 300mg for the first couple doses but call me old fashion I'd stick to the 100mg the first 5-7days then 50mg after that.

I run clen post cycle to help me with my energy levels and to burn off that little bit of fat a test cycle usually leaves you with. 2 wks on/off through out the bridge between cycles.

Good luck with your cycle although your young you look to have done your research.

----------


## seriousmass

Exactly. I have a full university course load, and a job at the gym. I can't remember the last time I consistently got 8 hours of sleep. ha! 

Regarding the Clomid.. I have never really done it before. That plan that I have is taken from a thread I found: "How to Properly Run Clomid." Thanks for the suggestion though, I'll check it definitely look into that. might add a poll to the page. Good luck with your training..

----------


## Thunder Monkey

Hey, I'm 35yo and I work full time as a software developer. I also goto university full time (15-18 credits) per semester. I'm also married and have 2 boys. I'm busy as hell from the time I wake until I goto sleep. 

About sleep I usually don't get to bed until about 1am each night and I wake up at 7am every morning. So I get about 6hrs per night. My secret is LUNESTA... omg it is the shit. Pop a small pill in 10 min I'm in deep sleep until I wake up. When I don't take it, I sleep but wake up tired in the morning because I didn't a good deep sleep, I sometimes toss/turn etc.. With Lunesta I wake up feeling like it was 12hrs.

I'd recommend trying to get a schedule so you shoot for atleast 6hrs of sleep. And ask your doc about a sleep aid with no side effects. I know sometimes we are up very late studying and have to get up early for work/school. Once in a while is fine, but over the long term your body doesn't get the recovery it needs physically and mentally.

TM

----------


## seriousmass

^^ Wow.. haha, you definitely have a LOT going on in your life right now. I actually already take a supplement to help with the sleeping problem: melatonin. I completely try to avoid perscription sleeping pills. (When I was 16 I had insomnia for three weeks straight - worst thing that has ever happened to me - and I got really addicted to lorazepam, and couldn't sleep without it).. so now I just try and keep to natural sleep aids. lol. I definitely don't want to go through that again!!

I do wonder what the effects of prolonged sleep deprivation are on the body..? I mean I do consistently get around 6 hours, but you're right we should be getting 8 hours a night. If you've got any links Thunder I'd be interested in knowing.

----------


## XD40

Thunder knows wats up lol! I also take the lunesta. I added tren A into a cycle and could not sleep for shit. my girls is a nurse and she brought me home some of that and its amazing. I took it for about 10wks and never got addicted. just some of my experience with it. great log by the way bro. get thoes pix rollin

----------


## Thunder Monkey

Yes, Lunesta is non-addicted other than the fact that I know I am going to get some good sleep which I like, so I guess I'm addicted to that waking up rested feeling. But many times my script runs out and it might be a few weeks of sleep without it. I have no problem going to sleep, I just feel tired when I wake up. 

IMO the best thing about Lunesta is in the evening when I'm in class from like 6pm-9:30pm my mind is fresh and alert. I notice that when I dont use it, my eyes are heavy and I feel real tired in the evening time, like 8pm I'm ready to goto sleep.

But if you have the means, give it a try. About not getting enough sleep, the first that will hit you is a reduced immune system. With your defenses down you're more open to catching a cold. 

Everyone will tell you get your muscle gains when you sleep at night. Which is why Casein protein is good right before bed, its a nice long releasing protein to feed yer muscles while you sleep. Also if your on a cycle nothing is worse than getting a cold and missing time in the gym.

FWIW, When I started this cycle, I ask my Dr for a wide spec anti-biotic. Last time I got test flu after my first week, that really sucked. This time I started the anti-biotic the day I started my cycle and after the first week I could feel like I might be getting a cold, but my body won. I will definately being doing this on every future cycle.

TM

----------


## seriousmass

*Workout Schedule with Max Presses:* 

*Monday: Chest & Triceps*
- Barbell Bench Press (4 x 10-8 reps) MAX: 225 pounds REP: 180-190
- Incline Bench Press (3 x 8 reps)
- Decline Bench Press (3 x 8)
- Dumbbell Flies (2 x 10)
- Dumbbell Pullover (2 x 12)
- Tricep Extension (1 x 10, 8, 8, 6) - adding weight - 
- Tricep Dip (3 x 10)
- Tricep Bench Dip (5 x 10)

*Tuesday: Rest Day: Cardio & Abs*

*Wednesday: Back and Biceps*
- Chin Ups (5 x 8) MAX: 27 reps (with proper form)
- One Arm Dumbbell Row (3 x 10)
- Seated Row (3 x 8)
- Bent over Barbell Row (2 x 8) 
- Lat Pulldown (3 x 10)
- Standing Barbell Curl (3 x 8)
- Closed Grip Preacher Curl (3 x 8)
- Incline Barbell Curl (2 x 12)
- Concentration Curl (2 x 10) 

*Thursday: Cardio & Abs* 

*Friday: Shoulders and Forearms*
- Machine Shoulder Press (3 x 10)
- Dumbbell Reverse Fly (3 x 10)
- Military Press (4 x 10) Weight = 60 - 65p / per set
- Dumbbell Lateral Raises (3 x 10)
- Dumbbell Shrugs (4 x 10) - often supersetted 
- Upright Rows (3 x10)
- Standing Wrist Curls (4 x 12)
- Barbell Wrist Curl (4 x 10)

*Saturday: Cardio & Abs*

*Sunday: Legs & Calves*
- Squat (1 x 12, 10, 10, 8, 8) MAX: 260 pounds
- Leg Extension (3 x 12)
- Leg Curl (3 x 12)
- Standing Calf Raise (4 x 15) MAX: 410 pounds
- Seated Calf Raise (2 x 12)

wow. that took FOREVER to write out. lol. I hope you guys appreciate it!! Anyways, I do lots of exercises at the gym, this is a newer schedule, just switched to it couple of weeks ago, to see if it could produce better gains. I'm going to be cutting out some exercises soon, so I can focus on less exercises, while doing them with better form. Any suggestions, as always, are welcome.

Average time at the gym: 1.5 hours - 2.5 hours. (depends if I decide to study, in between sets / sometimes I also eat / have a shake mid-workout)

*ANSWER MY POLL QUESTION AS WELL PLEASE!!!*

----------


## big_k

seriousmass I'll be watching the log and your results. look good.


Just wondering what you did leading up to it? With respect to eating and lifting.

----------


## ray0414

remember u are only 20, when i was about 18-20 i could get 7 hours and feel fine..now 7 hours and i feel like schitt (im almost 26) so as u get older you need more sleep.

----------


## seriousmass

> seriousmass I'll be watching the log and your results. look good. Just wondering what you did leading up to it? With respect to eating and lifting.


Thanks, I appreciate it. In highschool I played Division 2 basketball, so from grade 8 we were put into the weight room. When I was 15 I began my first "Jump Training" regiment. Until graduation I focused plyometrics... My vertical jump is 40 inches still.. so it definitely paid off. Since then I have been working a lot on my core and upper body... but I still do throw some plyometris into all my leg / calf workouts.  :LOL: 

Ray: How much sleep do you get a night if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## Knockout_Power

Props for a good thread. Lots of info her for anyone who is starting a cycle...

Good Luck Bro

----------


## ray0414

i get about 8-8.5 hours, but i wake up every day feeling like i need more, i never really feel refreshed, i think it might be my uncomfortable bed. but as i get closer to my cycle time i will start getting more sleep and forcing myself to go to bed sooner.

----------


## seriousmass

Thanks K.O. I'm thinking that this might be able to go in Phate's link database: "How to do a first cycle PROPERLY" haha.. something like that..

First injections on Monday. I'm pumped. I've got a question though.. While you're on AAS, could I throw a "Muscle Shock Week" into the 6th, or 7th, week of my cycle? I'm thinking that the quick recovery time on AAS would make it an ideal time. Or am I completely off...? Is it better to just keep workouts constant, while upping the weight on AAS? I found this schedule online, and was thinking about using it, to promote muscle growth.

Monday: Chest & Shoulders
- Decline Smith Press (2 x 12)
- Flat Dumbbell Press (4 x 20)
- Incline Dumbbell Flies (3 x failure)
- Seated Dumbbell Presses (1 x 25)
Reverse EZ Bar Presses (1 x failure)
- Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals (1 x failure)

Tuesday: Legs
- Leg Press (8 x 25)
- Leg Curls (2 x 30)
- Leg Extensions (2 x 30)
- Leg Curl Machine (3 x failure) 

Thursday:Back, Rear Shoulders, Traps
- Pull-ups (4 x 12)
- Dead Lifts (3 x 10)
- Dumbbell Rows (3 x 10)
- Lat Pulldowns (3 x 10)
- Bent Over Rear Delt Cable Fly (2 x25)
- Barbell Shrugs (3 x 12)
- Seated Dumbbell Rows (3 x 12)

Friday: Arms & Calves
- Standing Dumbbell Curls (2x10)
- Dumbbell Drag Curls (1 x 20)
- Incline Hammer Curls (1 x 15)
- Closed Grip Benches (1 x 25)
- Tricep Press Downs (1 x 25)
- Double Arm Kickbacks (1 x 25)
- Bench Dips (1 x failure)
- Seated Calf Raises (3 x 15)
- Donkey Calf Raises (3 x 15)

----------


## FireGuy

Still no pics?

----------


## Shutup_andsquat

why will you not shoot the 500mg at once? How did u get ur bf measured to be 7%?

----------


## seriousmass

Hey boys, my first injection is tomorrow morning.  :AaGreen22:   :AaGreen22:  Pretty stoked. Fireguy, I'm going to get some pictures up.. I've got some on my computer, but I just bought one of these new Macbook Aluminum laptops, and I can't find the "paint" program on it. I emailed myself the pics though, so I'm going to try and download them onto a PC at the university tomorrow. Why is technology so complicated hey? haha. Squat: I was planning on injecting twice a week because thats what everyone suggests in essentially every forum I've read. From what I understand, if you inject twice a week @ 250mg, you will be less likely to cause large fluxuations in blood levels, and it can help prevent some side-affects (i.e. less acne on my back, etc..) Body fat was measured @ the gym with a digital (calipher??) I don't know if thats the right name lol sorry.

*Thanks for answering the poll question as well.. the overwhelming majority agreed that running Clomid: 100mg / 50 / 50 / 50, is a more effective dosage for PCT. So I guess I'm going to follow the advice, and run Clomid that way in my PCT.*

----------


## ray0414

> Dam everything on the diet portion looks great. btw how old are you if you dont mind me asking? and also some before pics would be great.


You mean hes not really waldo?

----------


## seriousmass

^^ Waldo is going to be huge, his newfound mass will help a lot with locating him. Give him a month!  :Smilie:  hahaha.

----------


## seriousmass

Just injected after my mid-day meal this morning into the glute. I was pretty nervous.. the needles begins to look massive when you get down to it!! haha. Anyways, it didn't hurt at all, and no pain yet.

----------


## rahul1986

hey guyz i hav used dainabol earliar a 4 week cycle i got gains but they lost as fast as they came m thinking of using test(actually i hv decided) but m afraid regarding the results. i dont want it this to be wasted plz help m out regarding test gains............thanx in advance  :0lamo:

----------


## Thunder Monkey

> hey guyz i hav used dainabol earliar a 4 week cycle i got gains but they lost as fast as they came m thinking of using test(actually i hv decided) but m afraid regarding the results. i dont want it this to be wasted plz help m out regarding test gains............thanx in advance


You should start a new thread and post your stats, history, workout, diet etc.. and then ask for some supplement suggestions.

TM

----------


## rahul1986

Stats
Experience: 2 years weight training
Height: 5'10 
Weight: 170 pounds

----------


## seriousmass

> Stats
> Experience: 2 years weight training
> Height: 5'10 
> Weight: 170 pounds


Honestly, I could not care less. Do not post in my thread anymore. Read the rules. Stupid comment.

Terrible idea oral cycle only. You need answers about test? Why don't you read my fvcking ENTIRE thread then. the WHOLE thing is on Test. You obviously have no knowledge of AAS. How to Write a Post That Gets Your Questions Answered:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=21148 <-- read this thread 8 - 10 times, and then comment again in the right section of steroid .com

----------


## honda450

Agreed seriousmass, i hate when idiots run into a thread and jack it up with the stupidest fckin shit I have ever heard..

----------


## seriousmass

^^ lol, thanks. incredibly irritating.

Regarding the pictures. I don't know what to tell you guys. I guess my digital camera takes a quality of picture that is non-compatible with this website (because it requires a lot more space to save the image on these new cameras) I took the advice, and I'm sitting in the UBC computer lab right now, trying to upload the photo from the paint program, but to no avail. Sorry boys. Update: injection site still doesn't hurt. next injection on Thursday.

----------


## $$SNOWY$$

How bout using a camera phone to get an idea?

----------


## seriousmass

^^ My girlfriends getting her camera back from "Lunix Repairs" sometime this week, I already asked if she could take a couple of pictures of me POSING  :AaGreen22:  :Wink/Grin: 

Just did my second injection this morning into the left cheek. Gunna hit the gym right now - just started taking 5g of creatine ED... trying to get myself REAL vascular... I heard women like that. LOL  :LOL:

----------


## ray0414

> ^^ My girlfriends getting her camera back from "Lunix Repairs" sometime this week, I already asked if she could take a couple of pictures of me POSING 
> 
> Just did my second injection this morning into the left cheek. Gunna hit the gym right now - just started taking 5g of creatine ED... trying to get myself REAL vascular... I heard women like that. LOL


better do it quick or we cant consider them to be "before" pictures and you will have violated the rules of posting "before and after" pictures and this thread will subsecquintly(SP) become admissable.  :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## seriousmass

^^ uhh thanks for clearing that up. It's spelt "subsequently." I've only been on AAS for 4 days. My esters half-life is 10.5, there is nothing wrong with me taking pictures in the next 6 - 7 days, because there will be no visible results yet. It won't make a difference. Wtf is that "ban him" sign about..

----------


## maximuss01

Hey guys any help here I'm planning to start Sostenon 250mg next week but I need to know if is ok to take protein,glutamine,creatine along with the sostenon 250 or if is better to do a BSN elite stack with it. help here I need to start on Monday

----------


## seriousmass

^^ holyy crap this is already getting SO annoying. 
That is such a stupid question as well. Don't post here anymore. Please avert your attention upward approx 8 posts. Read that link I put up 20 times.

----------


## seriousmass

What's up boys?! Just wanna give you an update: woke up this morning with REALLY bad test-flu. I felt like crap. Throat is incredibly sore, and I can't stop sniffling. Anyways, I'm going to start taking a lot of Vitamin C. Any other suggestions??

----------


## Matt

Hahaha, dude whats with everyone hijacking this thread?? 
Anyway keep up the good work serious..

----------


## ray0414

> Hey guys any help here I'm planning to start Sostenon 250mg next week but I need to know if is ok to take protein,glutamine,creatine along with the sostenon 250 or if is better to do a BSN elite stack with it. help here I need to start on Monday


THATS WHAT YOU GET FOR NOT POSTING PICS!!!

lol actually im just kidding just giving you a hard time. does your gf know your juicin now?

----------


## seriousmass

Matt: I know!! haha. Thanks for the post though. Can't wait to see some results!! 

lol. ffvck!! i know. it's just annoying because i've got like 5 pictures on my computer, from a week ago, but it just will not let me upload them. insanely frustrating..

Ray: No. My girlfriend doesn't know I'm taking gear. I realize honesty is a big deal and all, in a relationship, but I just don't know how to tell her about something like that. I mean, this is a girl who has never done a drug in her life, and models full time.. She's never even seen pot before, let alone a vial of AAS...!! haha. Do you think I should just man up and tell her?!

----------


## FireGuy

I told you earlier in this thread how to make them smaller, right click in them, open with "paint" then do a "save as" and they will be smaller.

----------


## seriousmass

Thanks Fireguy.  :Asskiss:  - I added to your rep points!

----------


## FireGuy

Thanks man, how many points til I win something around here???

----------


## seriousmass

lol... no clue man. crazy avatar by the way. that's you right? One more thing, what would you expect my BF% to be from the pics??

----------


## FireGuy

Yeah, that would be me from last summer. It's really hard to make an accurate guess with those pics but if I had to guess I would say in the 11-12 range.

----------


## seriousmass

unbelievable. props man, keep up the good work. And thanks for the BF estimation.

----------


## ray0414

> Yeah, that would be me from last summer. It's really hard to make an accurate guess with those pics but if I had to guess I would say in the 11-12 range.


ive had mine done electronically at school, where they hook up electrodes to you and it sends current thru you to measure the fat/muscle ratio, and mine came back at 10.5 percent which was a few years ago, but i can tell you his BF is much lower than mine ever was. the instructor said it was more accurate than skin fold i believe, but theres a couple other more accurate methods. i had skin fold tests done back in HS For wrestling and i cant remember exactly what it came back but it was probably between 10-13% when i weighed like 145 and i can tell you my stomach did not look as ripped as his.looks like hes under 10 to me.

----------


## ray0414

> Matt: I know!! haha. Thanks for the post though. Can't wait to see some results!! 
> 
> lol. ffvck!! i know. it's just annoying because i've got like 5 pictures on my computer, from a week ago, but it just will not let me upload them. insanely frustrating..
> 
> Ray: No. My girlfriend doesn't know I'm taking gear. I realize honesty is a big deal and all, in a relationship, but I just don't know how to tell her about something like that. I mean, this is a girl who has never done a drug in her life, and models full time.. She's never even seen pot before, let alone a vial of AAS...!! haha. Do you think I should just man up and tell her?!


tough call, cuase you dont want to lie to her, and if u gain 15 pounds shes gonna know and shes gonna ask probably. but if u lie to her now, and she finds out down the road, could cause issues.

----------


## FireGuy

> ive had mine done electronically at school, where they hook up electrodes to you and it sends current thru you to measure the fat/muscle ratio, and mine came back at 10.5 percent which was a few years ago, but i can tell you his BF is much lower than mine ever was. the instructor said it was more accurate than skin fold i believe, but theres a couple other more accurate methods. i had skin fold tests done back in HS For wrestling and i cant remember exactly what it came back but it was probably between 10-13% when i weighed like 145 and i can tell you my stomach did not look as ripped as his.looks like hes under 10 to me.


He very well may be under 10, I would just need to see many more pics before making that call. The test you are referring to is called bio-impedence. They can be fairly accurate, hydration levels can really move them up or down. If you are getting skin folds they need to be a 9 site to be considered accurate.

----------


## seriousmass

^^ At my gym the digital BF reader said I was 7%. But like I said I'm not sure how particularly accurate it is. I'm going to the doctor in a week to get my blood work done, so maybe I'll just ask her to do a quick BF% test as well. 

Regarding the GF.. haha I know what you mean! how the hell can you justify gaining 15 - 20 pounds, of pure muscle (hopefully!!) haha, in like 3 weeks. I think I'm just going to avoid telling her, and say I've begun cycling creatine. lol I'll update you if she becomes too suspicious.

----------


## ray0414

especially if your balls shrink. and you start getting other sides too.

----------


## seriousmass

LOL. I guess those would definitely be some tell-tale signs hey? I've got some HCG now, so that'll help with the stinkage factor! haha. Anyways, 3rd injection tomorrow morning. Have a good night boys.

----------


## jbm

Nice thread! seriousmass I'm also planning my 1st cycle but as of now I'm fixing my bodyfat it's too high! 
Anyways, keep up the good work bro. I'll be waiting for the results....
GOOD LUCK BRO....

----------


## seriousmass

> Nice thread! seriousmass I'm also planning my 1st cycle but as of now I'm fixing my bodyfat it too high! 
> Anyways, keep up the good work bro. I'll be waiting for the results....
> GOOD LUCK BRO....


Atta boy... I'm glad to hear you're waiting. I've actually been reading the last couple of threads you've posted recently. Drop that BF down to around 14% first.. you're like what at 20 or 19%...? Not bad at all, you can definitely bring that down 5% naturally. Anyways, thanks for checking out the thread, and I appreciate the comments. Good luck with the training

----------


## seriousmass

Injecting into the left cheek is *WAY* harder then doing the right. Just incase you guys care...  :Wink/Grin: 

I also tried running the syringe under hot water this morning. It didn't help that much, actually at all... the injection was just as slow!!

----------


## seriousmass

I've decided I'm going to inject into the delt on Thursday!!

----------


## DKSTG

hey bro, I know it is to early to ask this question, but have you gain any weight? does it feel different when you are working out? 

Im planning my first cycle at the begining of next month and it is test-e for 12 weeks also

----------


## seriousmass

> hey bro, I know it is to early to ask this question, but have you gain any weight? does it feel different when you are working out? 
> 
> Im planning my first cycle at the begining of next month and it is test-e for 12 weeks also


No. I will probably not see any strength or weight gains until I am in week 3 or 4 in my cycle. Right now I'm only like 11 days in. The only sides I have noticed are: skin is a little more oily; I am sweating a lot more while asleep; and my dreams are very vivid and.. weird. lol. Anyways, hope that helps, good choice for your first cycle, make sure you research lots though. Good luck!

----------


## seriousmass

*UPDATE*: Just injected into the delt. WORST idea ever.  :Frown:  When I aspirated I saw blood!!! So I pulled out, and instantly my shoulder began to throb. ah! fvcking terrible. I just injected into my glute after, because I couldn't deal with the delt again. When I pulled the needle out of my delt it was bleeding a little bit. I'm definitely avoiding that spot in the future, I'll save it for when I can get someone to inject for me I guess..

----------


## XD40

Ouch that doesn't sound good bro....i stay clear of all that. quads and glutes are butter for me. Tried quads?

----------


## seriousmass

> Ouch that doesn't sound good bro....i stay clear of all that. quads and glutes are butter for me. Tried quads?


Definitely a mistake. lol. I have yet to inject into the quads. This morning was only the 4th injection I've ever done! I think I'm going to stick with the glutes from now on.. lol no need to be a hero, and experiment, because they work well for me  :Smilie: . I doubt I'll get any scar-tissue build up, as I'm only injecting twice a week, so each 7 days to recover.. which is plenty of time.

----------


## seriousmass

YO! I've got a question. I can get a cycle of Winstrol (injectable) really cheap right now. I was thinking of adding it to the end of my cycle. I have a basic knowledge of it, and would like to use it to "harden" my muscles. Could someone please provide me with an effective way of running this compound, for the end of my cycle? (mg / ED) etc. Thanks in advance.

----------


## seriousmass

bump... can someone experienced with winny help...?

----------


## big_k

hey seriousmass, can't help you with the winny. 

Why are you trying different injection sites? Just experimenting? Thanks for taking the pain lol I considered trying the delt or quads, but I think I will stick to glutes myself.

Starting up next week I believe. Definitely let us know how you're doing and when it kicks in.

As for your girl, that'd be up to you and your relationship. Just from the little description you gave I wouldn't tell her, but if you guys are very close, etc, then it might be something you have to do. You can always blame it on creatine and a prohormone?  :Stick Out Tongue:  I have told a girl of my plans and got the typical speech, of small penis, dangerous, roid rage , etc. So just be aware of that!

----------


## seriousmass

> hey seriousmass, can't help you with the winny. 
> 
> Why are you trying different injection sites? Just experimenting? Thanks for taking the pain lol I considered trying the delt or quads, but I think I will stick to glutes myself.
> 
> Starting up next week I believe. Definitely let us know how you're doing and when it kicks in.
> 
> As for your girl, that'd be up to you and your relationship. Just from the little description you gave I wouldn't tell her, but if you guys are very close, etc, then it might be something you have to do. You can always blame it on creatine and a prohormone?  I have told a girl of my plans and got the typical speech, of small penis, dangerous, roid rage, etc. So just be aware of that!


Hey buddy.. yah, I just wanted to try injecting into other areas. It's always good to rotate injection spots to keep the receptors fresh. But like I said.. it didn't work for me! haha. I can't wait for the Test to kick in, I'm thinking probably 2 - 3 more weeks. And then I'm off to Jamaica for a week on February 14th with the new killer body!! haha.  :7up:  Thanks for the GF advice as well. I'm just planning on leaving her in the dark. I've told her that I'm starting a creatine cycle & test-boosters  :Icon Rolleyes: . Anyways, thanks for the comment, and good luck with your upcoming cycle as well.

----------


## DKSTG

> No. I will probably not see any strength or weight gains until I am in week 3 or 4 in my cycle. Right now I'm only like 11 days in. The only sides I have noticed are: skin is a little more oily; I am sweating a lot more while asleep; and my dreams are very vivid and.. weird. lol. Anyways, hope that helps, good choice for your first cycle, make sure you research lots though. Good luck!



haha yeah i did my homework 


week 1-12 test e 500mg per week
week 15 100mg clomid everyday
week 15 40mg nolva everyday
weeks 16-18 50mg clomid everyday
weeks 16-18 20mg nolva everyday
and Ill have some HGC and arimidex on hand

keep us updated bro!!!

----------


## seriousmass

What's going on boys. Alright so just injected this morning. It went well. (It took my delt 2 days to recover from injecting into the vein.. it was uber sore. really wack.) I feel like my recovery is getting a lot quicker. I don't even feel sore after my leg workout anymore.. but that might just be psychological. who knows. lol. 

Anyways, I've decided that I'm going to backload my cycle with some winstrol . I'm going to run it like this:

Weeks (1 - 11) test - e @ 500mg / EW
Weeks (9 - 13) winstrol @ 50mg / ED -- injectable --
Weeks (14 - 17) PCT = nolva, hcg , clomid

But yah, just wanted to give you guys the heads up. I hope that compound works well for me. I've seen my friends get some unbelievable results from it.. so pretty stoked.

----------


## ray0414

will u be injecting yoru winny or drinking it? lol

----------


## seriousmass

> will u be injecting yoru winny or drinking it? lol


 :1hifu:  lol.

----------


## seriousmass

how's it going everyone?! well I haven't updated this thread lately - I've been working on my diet / improving it a lot lately. Anyways, injections are going well, still barely getting sore. I'm retaining quite a bit of water weight though. Sometimes when I wake up in the morning my face is like... i dunno.. puffy?? haha. It sounds weird but.. yah..

I'm going to try and start cutting back on sodium intake... maybe that'll reduce the bloat a little bit. -- No real strength gains yet, I'm assuming I'll start seeing results within the next week or two. Recovery has definitely improved.

----------


## run_n_fool

What made you decide to add in the winny? this is your 1st cycle right?

----------


## seriousmass

> What made you decide to add in the winny? this is your 1st cycle right?


Good question. Well to be honest.. it was sort of an impulsive buy. My friends could get a month dose for ridiculously cheap.. but it was only temporary.. so I decided why the hell not!! haha. A bunch of my buddies run winstrol cycles fairly often, and the results it produces are good. (I like how it hardens the muscles, etc).. especially when I'm coming off the test, to reduce bloat. Nevertheless, some VETS have mentioned that it can really dry out the joints, causing inflammation / soreness. (I'll keep you guys posted on my results). -- yes this is my first cycle -- but since I *decided not* frontload / kick-start with an oral, (I don't think I'll ever do d-bol or a-drol) I decided to backload instead.

----------


## seriousmass

Just injected this morning. It went well. I'm starting to see weight gains now. I'm up 5.5 pounds. Strength has also improved, on all my sets I'm up ~10 pounds. I'm going to start increasing calorie intake to ~5000 each day, to accommodate weight gain. Other things to note: vascularity has increased DRAMATICALLY. (I also got a little acne for the first time in like 5 years lol. But I hit the tanning beds yesterday - I think it took care of it  :Smilie:  )

----------


## jbm

> Just injected this morning. It went well. I'm starting to see weight gains now. I'm up 5.5 pounds. Strength has also improved, on all my sets I'm up ~10 pounds. I'm going to start increasing calorie intake to ~5000 each day, to accommodate weight gain. Other things to note: vascularity has increased DRAMATICALLY. (I also got a little acne for the first time in like 5 years lol. But I hit the tanning beds yesterday - I think it took care of it  )


Nice to here that bro! keep posting.
Goodluck!

----------


## seriousmass

> Nice to here that bro! keep posting.
> Goodluck!


Thanks man. I appreciate it  :AaGreen22: 

Things to Note: 

1.) I don't know what everyone was talking about that roid-rage doesn't exist. I am a very sociable, friendly individual... but as of a week ago I am mad at EVERYTHING. I don't necessarily always portray it, but I'm constantly angry inside.. very odd. 

2.) At night time I am sweating so much. It's gross.

3.) Strength is increasing constantly. And recovery is through the roof. 

I'm going to upload some pictures in the next week. Anyways, hope all's well boys. Have a good one.

----------


## seriousmass

Alright, so quick update:
- initial weight = 175 pounds
- *current weight* (week 4) = 181.6 pounds

- I do realize that right now the majority of the newfound 6.5 pounds is just water retention... so don't rain on my parade  :Smilie:  lol. 

I'm really happy so far. The workouts are getting better, and better. I actually have an issue though. K this morning I was trying to draw 1mL from the vial... and honestly I couldn't get it into the syringe. To elaborate, my vial only has about 3mL left in it... so it's getting low.. but I did the same procedure as always, (I draw 1mL of air into the syringe, then release that air into the sterile vial to create a vacuum, and then turn the vial upside down and load the gear)... But today it just wouldn't go into the syringe.. I waited like 10 minutes and only got 1/2 a mL. Anyways my solution was drawing 1/2 a mL with the syringe and injecting it, and then I had to get another syringe and inject the other .5mL. Can any one tell me what I was doing wrong? And how to avoid it in the future?? Because even with the 2nd syringe I was having problems drawing the gear...

----------


## ni4ni

Gear filtered
NEW syr's
Too much negative pressure in the vial? Try adding more air to create a 
positive pressure-

----------


## XD40

I use a full 3cc of air when i go into the vial. i draw 1 and 3/4 in about 1 min tops./

----------


## seriousmass

> Gear filtered
> NEW syr's
> Too much negative pressure in the vial? Try adding more air to create a 
> positive pressure-


What do you mean by "gear filtered"..? 

The syringes are new... but all the other injections went extremely well. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with my prep-procedure..




> I use a full 3cc of air when i go into the vial. i draw 1 and 3/4 in about 1 min tops./


Oh really?! So maybe I should just load the syringe with like 3-4 mL of air, and then put it into the vial hey? I'm just kinda trying to wrap my head around how to get the juice out once there is like 1mL left in the vial.. I'm thinking it's going to be pretty hard...  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Thunder Monkey

You are using the 18g to draw with right?

Don't know about all your items, but if you are putting the 18g pin on the syringe and twisting it down, if you over turn it, it can get too tight and restrict the flow.

Give us a run down on the hardware.
TM

----------


## XD40

> What do you mean by "gear filtered"..? 
> 
> The syringes are new... but all the other injections went extremely well. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with my prep-procedure..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?! So maybe I should just load the syringe with like 3-4 mL of air, and then put it into the vial hey? I'm just kinda trying to wrap my head around how to get the juice out once there is like 1mL left in the vial.. I'm thinking it's going to be pretty hard...


i get a full 3 in the vial. yesterday i was able to get 1/2mL out of a vial for my roommate with no problem. i used a 23 gauge.

----------


## seriousmass

> You are using the 18g to draw with right?
> 
> Don't know about all your items, but if you are putting the 18g pin on the syringe and twisting it down, if you over turn it, it can get too tight and restrict the flow.
> 
> Give us a run down on the hardware.
> TM


What's up Thunder, long time no see, how's it going? well.. I'm using a 23g 1-inch syringe to draw and shoot. I see no need in switching the needles, after initially drawing, because I am only using 1 compound, and doubt the needle would get dull from just drawing 1mL per injection.. But I do have a bunch of 18g needles.. do you think I should use em'? 




> i get a full 3 in the vial. yesterday i was able to get 1/2mL out of a vial for my roommate with no problem. i used a 23 gauge.


Hmmm.. k well fvck why didn't it work for me?!? haha. Whatever.. I guess I'll just give you an update on Monday for my next injection.. I'll try pumping 3cc's into it this time. Thanks XD. 

Oh one more thing... you guys wanna hear something weird. Well at least I think it's weird. lol. I gained 1.7 pounds LAST NIGHT. I just weighed myself at the gym. The mass gains are coming really fast right now. I was not expecting this to happen until week 5 or 6 at least!! test is crazy! lol.

----------


## Thunder Monkey

For me, I buy a box of 100 18g needles and a box of 1.5" 25g needles, then a box of 3ml syringes no needle. I put a 18g on and draw, then switch to 25g to inject. This makes life sooo much easier. The 18g pulls 1ml in a second.

Give the 18g a try once see how it goes, 23g is kinda in the middle, not too big not too small.

TM

----------


## seriousmass

> For me, I buy a box of 100 18g needles and a box of 1.5" 25g needles, then a box of 3ml syringes no needle. I put a 18g on and draw, then switch to 25g to inject. This makes life sooo much easier. The 18g pulls 1ml in a second.
> 
> Give the 18g a try once see how it goes, 23g is kinda in the middle, not too big not too small.
> 
> TM


Makes sense. Well I'll give it a shot on Monday. I've got so many 18 gauge syringes anyways.. I was trying to figure out what to do with them. lol. 

Thanks for the advice  :Smilie:

----------


## Canadream

Yes..this is the way to go...if your impatient....18 guage to draw out and a fresh 25 gauge to inject every time..you may lose a little juice in the 18 head along the way,,but no biggie!




> For me, I buy a box of 100 18g needles and a box of 1.5" 25g needles, then a box of 3ml syringes no needle. I put a 18g on and draw, then switch to 25g to inject. This makes life sooo much easier. The 18g pulls 1ml in a second.
> 
> Give the 18g a try once see how it goes, 23g is kinda in the middle, not too big not too small.
> 
> TM

----------


## seriousmass

> Yes..this is the way to go...if your impatient....18 guage to draw out and a fresh 25 gauge to inject every time..you may lose a little juice in the 18 head along the way,,but no biggie!


hahahaha.

I was wondering when you were going to find my thread..

I don't think we've talked enough this morning hey? how's life?? hahahaha. jk

----------


## DaddyJax

Very cool thread! Just got through reading it and wanted to ask you, how severe is the mood you were talking about and how hard is it to control? Also, how is the acne?
Thanks

----------


## seriousmass

> Very cool thread! Just got through reading it and wanted to ask you, how severe is the mood you were talking about and how hard is it to control? Also, how is the acne? Thanks


Thanks man. Well the mood thing is weird. Naturally, I'm quite a friendly person.. and don't get me wrong.. I'll still friendly.. it's just on the inside, I'm like really angry all the sudden. lol. Honestly, I feel like I'm going to snap at the smallest things. But I don't necessarily act on those feelings. Hopefully that makes sense?? haha. The acne is essentially nothing. I just got a zit on my face, which was odd because I haven't in years.. but it already went away. I just started making sure I showered twice a day, and I use anti-bacterial body wash. I'm leaving for Jamaica in a week though, and by the time I get back, I'll be so dark that it won't even matter if I get acne lol. 

That reminds me! I'm leaving next Thursday... so I'm going to be changing my injection schedule a little bit, to make up for the fact that I'll be missing 2 injections, since I'm gone for 8 days.

New Schedule:

Feb 12th - injection 500mg prior to flight. 
Feb 16 & 19 - (miss injections.)
Feb 21st - inject 250mg
Feb 23rd - inject 250mg
Feb 26th - inject 250mg

----------


## Canadream

Heavens forbid if you miss a shot lol just take a few extra shots before you leave...you don't have to have it down to a science.  :Smilie: 

ah ya we want pics of your girlfriend in a bikini not you  :Smilie:

----------


## seriousmass

> Heavens forbid if you miss a shot lol just take a few extra shots before you leave...you don't have to have it down to a science. 
> 
> ah ya we want pics of your girlfriend in a bikini not you


This is a threads purpose is to cover EVERYTHING. So that people who haven't cycled before can learn from it. So  :Bbblowme: 

lol. and f*ckkk you, stop hanging around the house on friday night, prowling my thread. hahahaha

----------


## Canadream

It's never to late to turn it into a ball busting thread  :Smilie: 

I'm bored as well like you.




> This is a threads purpose is to cover EVERYTHING. So that people who haven't cycled before can learn from it. So 
> 
> lol. and f*ckkk you, stop hanging around the house on friday night, prowling my thread. hahahaha

----------


## seriousmass

> It's never to late to turn it into a ball busting thread 
> 
> I'm bored as well like you.


haha... I'm not bored. I'm getting ready to go out. Got a hot date with the girlfriend tonight.  :Wink/Grin:  guard my thread closely tonight boy.

----------


## Canadream

I will do my best to get everyone to turn this into a gay thread while your gone...maybe a little spamming as well.

Don't forget to give her some tongue  :Smilie: 




> haha... I'm not bored. I'm getting ready to go out. Got a hot date with the girlfriend tonight.  guard my thread closely tonight boy.

----------


## seriousmass

Man! alright newbies. listen up, lol, this will save you SO much time.

This morning I drew my gear with a 18 gauge needle, and then I switched it to the 23 gauge prior to the injection. The 18 gauge actually took like 15 seconds to draw out a 1mL. *Moral of the story*: buy both 18 gauge / 23 gauge syringes (they are so cheap anyways). It'll make your life so much easier. 

Anyways, injection went fine. I'm about to hit the gym for chest & tricep workout. I'm going to weigh myself again today... I feel like I might have gained even more weight over the weekend. -- (both sat / sun were rest days for me, and I hit an all-you-can-eat buffet on sat.. I think I ate like 3000 calories in one sitting lol.) Anyways, I'll keep you updated. 

4 days till I'm in Jamaica  :Smilie:  haha.

----------


## Canadream

You forgot to tell them...that 23 gauge are harpoons.... 25 gauge would better in the long run for less scar tissue  :Smilie: 




> Man! alright newbies. listen up, lol, this will save you SO much time.
> 
> This morning I drew my gear with a 18 gauge needle, and then I switched it to the 23 gauge prior to the injection. The 18 gauge actually took like 15 seconds to draw out a 1mL. *Moral of the story*: buy both 18 gauge / 23 gauge syringes (they are so cheap anyways). It'll make your life so much easier. 
> 
> Anyways, injection went fine. I'm about to hit the gym for chest & tricep workout. I'm going to weigh myself again today... I feel like I might have gained even more weight over the weekend. -- (both sat / sun were rest days for me, and I hit an all-you-can-eat buffet on sat.. I think I ate like 3000 calories in one sitting lol.) Anyways, I'll keep you updated. 
> 
> 4 days till I'm in Jamaica  haha.

----------


## seriousmass

> You forgot to tell them...that 23 gauge are harpoons.... 25 gauge would better in the long run for less scar tissue


Good point. I don't really concern myself with the issue of scar tissue though. I'm only injecting twice a week (since it's a long ester), and i'd say 90% of the time, I can not even find the mark from the last injection after 7 days has past. The glutes recover very quickly. 25 gauge would be more useful for something like prop.

----------


## Canadream

Short ester long ester..poking with 23 gauge will add up....I used to use 23 gauge till I realized 25 gauge does the job just fine...may not going as fast...but you should never rush an injection anyways...

18 gauge for drawing is good for amps...but you still need to be careful as the 18 gauge will push some of the rubber stopper into the 10cc vial of gear...you need to find the right angle to avoid doing so.




> Good point. I don't really concern myself with the issue of scar tissue though. I'm only injecting twice a week (since it's a long ester), and i'd say 90% of the time, I can not even find the mark from the last injection after 7 days has past. The glutes recover very quickly. 25 gauge would be more useful for something like prop.

----------


## Thunder Monkey

> Man! alright newbies. listen up, lol, this will save you SO much time.
> 
> This morning I drew my gear with a 18 gauge needle, and then I switched it to the 23 gauge prior to the injection. The 18 gauge actually took like 15 seconds to draw out a 1mL. *Moral of the story*: buy both 18 gauge / 23 gauge syringes (they are so cheap anyways). It'll make your life so much easier. 
> 
> Anyways, injection went fine. I'm about to hit the gym for chest & tricep workout. I'm going to weigh myself again today... I feel like I might have gained even more weight over the weekend. -- (both sat / sun were rest days for me, and I hit an all-you-can-eat buffet on sat.. I think I ate like 3000 calories in one sitting lol.) Anyways, I'll keep you updated. 
> 
> 4 days till I'm in Jamaica  haha.


Hehe told ya so!

Jk, glad your cycle is going good. Watch those buffets, usually garbage food. I have a motto when ever I eat a meal out, like at a restaurant. "Protein First" If I order a meal, I eat all the protein items first, then carbs/starches. Its so damn hard to get 300 grams a protein from food when your out on vacation etc.

Anyway.. keep up the good work!
TM

----------


## CobrazRide

keep us updated...nice log thus far!

----------


## Matt

Looking good Serious not been here for a while lol..

----------


## seriousmass

> keep us updated...nice log thus far!


Thanks  :Smilie: 




> Hehe told ya so!
> 
> Jk, glad your cycle is going good. Watch those buffets, usually garbage food. I have a motto when ever I eat a meal out, like at a restaurant. "Protein First" If I order a meal, I eat all the protein items first, then carbs/starches. Its so damn hard to get 300 grams a protein from food when your out on vacation etc.
> 
> Anyway.. keep up the good work!
> TM


What can I say, you're pretty insightful there old-timer  :Icon Rolleyes:  lol. 

I guess they say, with age comes wisdom, right? hahahaha jk. thanks for the advice again  :Smilie: 





> Looking good Serious not been here for a while lol..


What's up Matt? Thanks.

----------


## kiwijuice

nice thread. interesting read, im doing 400mg week test e atm just into my 5th week now gained 7kgs so far or around 16 of your american pounds i think "??
anyway up the calories man!! 
an whats the 25 gauge like ? i been doing 22 gauge for all my shots, wouldnt 25 take ages to draw the gear out or do you draw with a bigger needle then swap to the 25 to inject ?.... sorry just read ur using 23 now oops.
and yes i too have the roid rage just gotta keep your cool and realise its the gear talking not yourself.

and your gf will know your using when you want to have wild animalistic sex every time she touches you lol ! and your balls shrink and you snap at the smallest thing not to mention the weight gain.... just be honest dude im sure she will understand, just dont ever get mad at her or shell leave your huge muscly ass!

are you still taking the creatine ? i thought this was kinda pointless, read at the start you want to keep some water weight on you ? think the test-e will do this enough by itself...

sorry if some stuff iv posted is no longer relevant read most of the thread but might have missed something, good luck i will be keeping an eye on progress.

----------


## seriousmass

> nice thread. interesting read, im doing 400mg week test e atm just into my 5th week now gained 7kgs so far or around 16 of your american pounds i think "??
> anyway up the calories man!! 
> an whats the 25 gauge like ? i been doing 22 gauge for all my shots, wouldnt 25 take ages to draw the gear out or do you draw with a bigger needle then swap to the 25 to inject ?.... sorry just read ur using 23 now oops.
> and yes i too have the roid rage just gotta keep your cool and realise its the gear talking not yourself.
> 
> and y*our gf will know your using when you want to have wild animalistic sex every time she touches you* lol ! and your balls shrink and you snap at the smallest thing not to mention the weight gain.... just be honest dude im sure she will understand, just dont ever get mad at her or shell leave your huge muscly ass!
> 
> are you still taking the creatine ? i thought this was kinda pointless, read at the start you want to keep some water weight on you ? think the test-e will do this enough by itself...
> 
> sorry if some stuff iv posted is no longer relevant read most of the thread but might have missed something, good luck i will be keeping an eye on progress.


Thanks a lot! Yah I don't use 25g, I use 23. I've began to draw with an 18 gauge though, and yah, it's made a tremendous difference. That's great you've gained 16 pounds already! I'm just beginning week 4 and I'm up 8 pounds currently. But it feels like I'm gaining every single day, so I might catch up to you.  :Smilie: 

I stopped taking the creatine. I was just using it because I had to wait for the test to kick in. Nevertheless, I still use it as an excuse for my GF (I tell her I'm cycling creatine with a prohormone) lol. 

I like the part about the animal sex LOL. I'm totally into beastialist...

hahahaha. anyways, thanks for the comments. good luck with your cycle buddy!

----------


## novastepp

I'm curious as to whom you talked to about this cycle before you did it? Any reason to start cycling now?

----------


## seriousmass

> I'm curious as to whom you talked to about this cycle before you did it? Any reason to start cycling now?


Cool question. 

To be honest I didn't really talk to anyone. When I was younger I was going to cycle, I think I was about 16 at the time -- because that's when all my friends were experimenting with AAS; nevertheless, I decided to lay off and continue to grow naturally. (and I'm really glad I did). But now, I'm turn 21 in a month, and I decided that this year would be an appropriate time to try steroids . 

Now I know some people are probably reading this shaking their heads, going "seriously, if I had the chance to go back, I wouldn't have cycled until I was at least 25 + years old"... I know. And I do understand where you're coming from. But let me make this very clear, I researched AAS every single day for two months prior to jumping on my cycle, and I FULLY understand what I am doing to my body, and the long-term side effects I am imposing on myself. 

So, ultimately, I did this cycle for personal gains. I'm not trying to impress anyone, I'm not trying to get more girls or anything stupid like that, I just want to experience AAS, and see how my body reacts to it.

----------


## jbm

> Cool question. 
> 
> To be honest I didn't really talk to anyone. When I was younger I was going to cycle, I think I was about 16 at the time -- because that's when all my friends were experimenting with AAS; nevertheless, I decided to lay off and continue to grow naturally. (and I'm really glad I did). But now, I'm turn 21 in a month, and I decided that this year would be an appropriate time to try steroids . 
> 
> Now I know some people are probably reading this shaking their heads, going "seriously, if I had the chance to go back, I wouldn't have cycled until I was at least 25 + years old"... I know. And I do understand where you're coming from. But let me make this very clear, I researched AAS every single day for two months prior to jumping on my cycle, and I FULLY understand what I am doing to my body, and the long-term side effects I am imposing on myself. 
> 
> So, ultimately, I did this cycle for personal gains. I'm not trying to impress anyone, I'm not trying to get more girls or anything stupid like that, I just want to experience AAS, and see how my body reacts to it.


Very reasonable bro... :Clap: 
Hope everything is doing fine!

----------


## seriousmass

> Very reasonable bro...
> Hope everything is doing fine!


haha thank you! you're all about positive reinforcement hey? thanks though  :Smilie:  

k so I'm leaving tonight for Jamaica! I literally just injected 500mg, (I loaded it into one shot)... for all your college kids out there, i hope you all have a great reading break. and for all your old-timers... well... have fun working.  :Wink:  hahaha! 

I'll be posting my 4th - 5th week pictures, as soon as I get back - Feb 21st. So yah, check out the log then. -- I won't be replying to comments, because I won't have internet, but feel free to keep posting away. CYA!!!  :7up:

----------


## Voltaire

Very informative. ++ from a newb!

----------


## jbm

> haha thank you! you're all about positive reinforcement hey? thanks though


Of course! You know what you're doing so why negative right? Just don't forget to post pics soon... 
Before and after thing! LOL!

----------


## seriousmass

> Very informative. ++ from a newb!


Thanks! That's what I was hoping for. I know it took me quite a while to figure out what AAS was all about... so I figured this log could help out a lot of people, and push them in the right direction. 




> Of course! You know what you're doing so why negative right? Just don't forget to post pics soon... 
> Before and after thing! LOL!


Of course. It's good to hear some positive comments. None of my friends know I'm taking gear. So the only things I hear are like "wow.. your diet is fvckin wack.. eat normal food." That's kinda what I like about this site, you get support from people who're doing the same things as you, and know how difficult it is.. not to drink, to eat healthy, and train ridiculously hard"... it defs aint easy  :Smilie:  lol.

K so finally... I'll still on vacation y'all. I just got a computer for a bit, and I'm bored so I thought I'd do a *quick update*. I'm *currently weighing 184.9 pounds. So up approx ~3 pounds since last time I weighed myself (around a week ago)*. The workouts are going well, but I'm still waiting for that big kick I've been hearing about from gear. Hopefully it comes soon. Anyways, hope all is well with you guys! I'll update on the weekend, when I get back.  :Welcome:

----------


## nails4me2

hey serious...great thread man! very informative...appreciate the time youve put into it as i am also on my first cycle of test e..deca ..and dbol ...good luck on your gains and keep us posted...also when do you think you will have some more pics up?

----------


## Voltaire

Hey dude have you had any more "roid rage " on the test? I'm just curious as to the amount it actually manifests itself pre my cycle, not that it would stop me :P.

----------


## kiwijuice

> Hey dude have you had any more "roid rage" on the test? I'm just curious as to the amount it actually manifests itself pre my cycle, not that it would stop me :P.


dont even worry about it man, put it this way

if your an asshole normally, if you take gear your gonna be a ****in arrogant asshole

if your a nice guy normally, you will still be a nice guy

it just exemplifies what your normally like, just remember its the gear talking and not you so think before you speak/act and you should be sweet  :7up:

----------


## seriousmass

> hey serious...great thread man! very informative...appreciate the time youve put into it as i am also on my first cycle of test e..deca..and dbol...good luck on your gains and keep us posted...also when do you think you will have some more pics up?


Thanks buddy. That's a real strength cycle you got there. You should see some great gains. I'll have more pictures up in 4 days. I'm still on vacation right now, just waiting to get home to upload them. 




> Hey dude have you had any more "roid rage" on the test? I'm just curious as to the amount it actually manifests itself pre my cycle, not that it would stop me :P.


Mmmm... k well I just get irriated now, by things that usually wouldn't annoy me. Other then that not really. I just started snapping a lot at random things. I'm still really friendly and all that... it's just... things start to bug you more. anyways, good luck with your upcoming cycle.

----------


## Emondo

hey.. cool log serious! really enjoy reading... planning on doing the same cycle after i've done few more months research! I'm really curious though... and this question might be a bit personal... but like have your balls shrunk much yet? like would u really notice it? sorry for askin... i wouldn't mind if it happened me really but if the gf put her hand down and they were gone she'd be asking questions

----------


## Voltaire

my only issue is with working hospitality in a stressful environment. Serenity now i guess...
Get some pics up bro!

----------


## seriousmass

> hey.. cool log serious! really enjoy reading... planning on doing the same cycle after i've done few more months research! I'm really curious though... and this question might be a bit personal... but like have your balls shrunk much yet? like would u really notice it? sorry for askin... i wouldn't mind if it happened me really but if the gf put her hand down and they were gone she'd be asking questions


haha... there is no such thing as an awkward question on my thread  :Smilie: . the answer: not really. or should I say not yet! I have no doubt it will happen. But luckily I'm prepared.. HCG is stocked up!! hahaha. 

(but as of now, me and the girlfriend have not noticed anything)




> my only issue is with working hospitality in a stressful environment. Serenity now i guess...
> Get some pics up bro!


Well yah, I've read articles were people have had to quit specific jobs due to steroids . Too stressful and too much pressure + internal anger = bad news. I dunno though... if your job is that stressful... then start doing some hot-yoga in the morning or something. lol, it could be your cardio for the day as well. pictures will be up tomorrow afternoon, or sunday evening. I literally just got home off the flight!

----------


## Emondo

lol thanks man... hope you enjoyed your hols! cant wait for pics

----------


## seriousmass

haha k so thanks for being so patient people. Here's my first set of updated pictures. I'm in week 4 right now, and I've gained approximately 10 pounds. Feel free to comment / I'm open to criticism, etc. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Voltaire

Looks good so far. Do you have any before shots for comparisons? 

Re: Roid rage , I'll be loaded up with Valium in the pocket for work if its needed, also reducing the number of hours, and when i work, doing day shifts for stress free. Thanks for the advice bro, alot of people just ignore that aspect of it all and it was the most important to me. Need to keep my girl after all!

----------


## Emondo

good stuff! i'd do a bit more on my delts,traps an lats i think this would really give you more symmetry?, i think thats the word i'm looking for lol keep up the good work!!

----------


## seriousmass

> good stuff! i'd do a bit more on my delts,traps an lats i think this would really give you more symmetry?, i think thats the word i'm looking for lol keep up the good work!!


haha.. thank you! 

I'm definitely don't think I'm big or anything. I'm just happy with the results, because gaining 10 pounds in a month is amazing, since I haven't been able to gain that much weight EVER. lol. I'm still planning on packing on around 15 - 20 more pounds by the end of this cycle... to really make my body fill out. Hopefully all goes as planned right? haha. I'm going to continue to build on (and focus) on biceps, chest, back, and core.

----------


## Voltaire

Hit up some bent over row, deads and some heavy rear trap work. This = thickness! 
Good work so far bro keep up the top work. Peace!

----------


## seriousmass

Pictures # 1 & 3 are pre-cycle
Pictures # 2 & 4 are 4 weeks into cycle

----------


## honda450

Looks like it's working for you. Lots more time to go though..

----------


## seriousmass

> Looks like it's working for you. Lots more time to go though..


Yeah! lol. That's what I'm excited about, still over 6 more weeks. Thanks for the comment though  :Smilie: 

*Update*: I got terribly sick this morning. I think I caught this 24 hour flu that's been going around here... I've honestly been puking the entire day. I feel like I'm about to die. I haven't managed to eat a single thing today, and every time I try to drink water I puke it up almost immediately. keep your fingers crossed for me boys, lol.. this is definitely not fun times. 

If I'm well enough to go to the gym tomorrow I'll update my weight... it feels like I've thrown up at least 3 pounds in water  :Frown: .

----------


## Voltaire

Can defs see a solid 10 pound gain there. Whole trunk looks thicker with the same definition, like carved wood. Crazy to see what your like at the end of the cycle. Peace for all the advice bro and a good thread. Keep up the training!

----------


## kiwijuice

looking good bro, keep eating or if you cant then make a heap of protein shakes.
iv just added dbol to my cycle the pumps are insane and strength is going through the roof 
!! you thought about adding an oral in at some point ?

----------


## seriousmass

> Can defs see a solid 10 pound gain there. Whole trunk looks thicker with the same definition, like carved wood. Crazy to see what your like at the end of the cycle. Peace for all the advice bro and a good thread. Keep up the training!


Man, that's great to hear when you're feeling ill. Thanks a lot man! 

The results from AAS are actually amazing. I was really concerned about the bloat, but I definitely think that I have managed to gain lean mass so far.. that can probably be attributed to the diet though. Can't wait to throw on another 10 pounds in the next couple of weeks  :Smilie:  




> looking good bro, keep eating or if you cant then make a heap of protein shakes.
> iv just added dbol to my cycle the pumps are insane and strength is going through the roof 
> !! you thought about adding an oral in at some point ?


haha... yah I'm just pounding weight-gainer shakes right now, to make up for the lack of real food... but as soon as my stomach settles I'm really going to carb up hard. 

That's good to hear about your cycle. A lot of my friends like to run d-bol.... and I was initially going to run it as a kick-start.. but I decided to save it for another time. Instead I'm going to be backloading my cycle (for the last 4 weeks) with injectable winstrol . I figure it'll be a really nice conclusion to my cycle -- I also think the winny will be really effective on making me as cut as possible, because I am already ~8% BF, which is within the optimal range for winny to work. keep me updated on your cycle k? I'd definitely like to know if you're able to retain the gains / mass from d-bol.

----------


## kiwijuice

yea i got the dbol for free off a mate, reckons it was underdosed im just running it at 40mg ed for first week then 20mg ed for next 3 weeks as thats all there is of it, i also have winny tabs 20mg was gonna run them for last 4 weeks of cycle at 40mg ed which i will probably still do, aim is to keep as many gains as possible and i believe adding the winny in at the end will help that and help get me nice and hard looking.

----------


## seriousmass

> yea i got the dbol for free off a mate, reckons it was underdosed im just running it at 40mg ed for first week then 20mg ed for next 3 weeks as thats all there is of it, i also have winny tabs 20mg was gonna run them for last 4 weeks of cycle at 40mg ed which i will probably still do, aim is to keep as many gains as possible and i believe adding the winny in at the end will help that and help get me nice and hard looking.


oh really?! nice. i guess we are doing pretty similar cycles then hey? lol. 

are you from NZ? beautiful country, I spend a month and a half there last year. I'd love to go back... if only the plane ride wasn't 17 hours long.  :0icon Pissedoff:  haha!

*Update*: absolutely shocking. I lost over 2 pounds from being sick. I'm sitting at 178.4 pounds right now. TERRIBLE & SO disappointing. I must have puked up some major water weight / the inability to eat anything for the last 48 hours = some severe muscle atrophy. pretty lame.

----------


## Voltaire

I am pretty much going to run the exact same cycle as you mass so i'm going to be following your progress closely so keep up the posts. Hopfully the sickness passes and you can get back to training soon. Try some gatorade and a mass of vitamins, keep the water in the body as well as the salts you need. alternatively try a glass of hot water with 1 teaspoon of salt. This really works but sounds lame. do it three times a day if your pukeing. Be interesting to see the progress of the winny vs the dbol in long term gains.

----------


## seriousmass

> I am pretty much going to run the exact same cycle as you mass so i'm going to be following your progress closely so keep up the posts. Hopfully the sickness passes and you can get back to training soon. Try some gatorade and a mass of vitamins, keep the water in the body as well as the salts you need. alternatively try a glass of hot water with 1 teaspoon of salt. This really works but sounds lame. do it three times a day if your pukeing. Be interesting to see the progress of the winny vs the dbol in long term gains.


Cool. And thanks for the advice, I'm taking vitamin C right now pretty much all day & of course the ordinary multi-vitamins, etc. I do feel better, I just need to get my appetite back... hopefully tomorrow? lol. 

I'm sure you'll like the cycle. The test is finally really working for me. Today at the gym (even with the lack of energy) I managed to increase the weight on virtually all my sets for my back / bicep workout. I'm going to be posting all the new weights I'm lifting when I hit week 6, with new pics. -- oh one more thing... for all your big guys out there... I did 24 chin-ups in a row today  :Smilie:  yes, yes... perfect form.

----------


## seriousmass

Just injected. It went smoothly as always. 

I got my appetite back.. wake-n-bake... LOL. I ate 10 egg whites, and 2 eggs for breakfast, with 4 pieces of whole-grain toast, and a banana. I felt like a starving Ethiopian. haha! Anyways, I'm off to the gym right now to hit shoulders and forearms.

----------


## jbm

> Just injected. It went smoothly as always. 
> 
> I got my appetite back.. wake-n-bake... LOL. I ate 10 egg whites, and 2 eggs for breakfast, with 4 pieces of whole-grain toast, and a banana. I felt like a starving Ethiopian. haha! Anyways, I'm off to the gym right now to hit shoulders and forearms.


Nice...  :AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22:

----------


## ray0414

i got sick about 2 months ago and lost 5 pounds over night, talk about depressing. took like a week or 2 to gain it back too.

----------


## run_n_fool

> Pictures # 1 & 3 are pre-cycle
> Pictures # 2 & 4 are 4 weeks into cycle


I'm not trying to slam you, but based on those photos, I do not think you were ready for a cycle.

----------


## seriousmass

> I'm not trying to slam you, but based on those photos, I do not think you were ready for a cycle.


Thanks man. Good to know.




> i got sick about 2 months ago and lost 5 pounds over night, talk about depressing. took like a week or 2 to gain it back too.


Pretty brutal hey? I actually gained 1.5 pounds in like the last 24 hours lol. I decided to do a loading-phase for creatine this week, since I was pissed about being sick / losing weight. So I'm bumping up the dosage to 20g ED for the next 6 days. That should throw on some more water weight (which is fine, because I have barely retained any water from this cycle, and I'm not running an AI... so I dunno.. I'm lucky) ha.

----------


## kiwijuice

what are the strength increases like ? what are your 1rm's ?

----------


## seriousmass

> what are the strength increases like ? what are your 1rm's ?


I was going to save the comparisons for next week.. but I can give you a couple right now. (I need time, because I don't record my weights / set every workout.. I am terrible at keeping a workout log).

Bench Press:
Initial Weight: 185p 
New Weight: 205p

DB Press: 
Initial Weight: 60 - 65p
New Weight: 75p 

Chest is definitely getting much stronger. Which reminds me.. I've actually changed my workout schedule a bit... I'm going to be doing chest twice a week now.. I feel like I was giving myself too much time to recover with my previous workout schedule.

New Schedule:
Monday: chest / triceps
Tuesday: biceps / back
Wednesday: abs
Thursday: shoulders / forearms
*Friday: chest / triceps* 
Saturday: legs / calves
Sunday: abs

----------


## ray0414

so with your bench barbell, your max is 205 or your reps is 205?

----------


## kiwijuice

true, before cycle me dbs incline were 75 for reps now there 99 for reps squat was 290 for reps now its 380 for reps. strength increase are just kickin in hard now. its awesome think its the dbol . hey you need more rest days man try a 5 day split i grow the most on rest days

----------


## seriousmass

> so with your bench barbell, your max is 205 or your reps is 205?


Sorry, my answer wasn't very clear. lol.. I'm repping 205 now. My inital max bench, prior to AAS was 225.

Have you started your cycle yet? or are you still going all natty ray? 




> true, before cycle me dbs incline were 75 for reps now there 99 for reps squat was 290 for reps now its 380 for reps. strength increase are just kickin in hard now. its awesome think its the dbol. hey you need more rest days man try a 5 day split i grow the most on rest days


Do you really think I need more rest? I've been doing a 4 / 3 split for the last six months or so... but I just decided to change a rest day to an extra chest workout, because I figured I only need about 48 hours for a muscle group to recover fully. 

That's dope about the strength increase. D-bol definitely shows results immediately. Test took forever.. but I'm really liking it now. Everyday I feel stronger and more confident... as cheesy as that sounds. lol

----------


## kiwijuice

lol yea cheesy but i know how you feel, i just wanna lift more and more and get STRONG, yea i think you do need more rest, if your not growing at the rate youd think you should be up the calories more {how many you eating a day now} ?
rest more.
and lift heavier.

----------


## Voltaire

dude taking some time to rest form the gym is like as productive as roids themselves. Just harder to bring yourself to take a few days down time, the gym bug keeps you going back for more!

----------


## seriousmass

> lol yea cheesy but i know how you feel, i just wanna lift more and more and get STRONG, yea i think you do need more rest, if your not growing at the rate youd think you should be up the calories more {how many you eating a day now} ?rest more. and lift heavier.


I'm gaining solid weight right now, and I am happy with it. My diet is excellent. You can review it on page 1 of this thread if you'd like. I'm taking in ~4500 calories everyday. Sometimes I like to shock my body and hit 6000 for one day a week. (but eating 6000 calories, clean, isn't particular easy)




> dude taking some time to rest form the gym is like as productive as roids themselves. Just harder to bring yourself to take a few days down time, the gym bug keeps you going back for more!


haha yup, it's terrible. Another problem is, I work at the gym, so the temptation to pump is always there.

----------


## nails4me2

hey serious have you had any problems with back acne or lumps in injection site from the test E?? just curious because i have recently got three zits on my back and am currently about four and a half weeks into test e/deca /dbol /slin cycle and am hoping that the acne will not get much worse...i realize most of it is probably from the dbol but im sure the test could also have something to do with it..when i started cycle i was at 148lbs and now am at 175...VERY happy with gains so far considering my side effects have been very little if any...some rage but mostly little things just piss me off more than usual...and other than that only the three aas pimples..just curious if you have had any similar sides..

----------


## Voltaire

> haha yup, it's terrible. Another problem is, I work at the gym, so the temptation to pump is always there.


Yeh that could be a prob. I get pumped just driving past my dam gym!

----------


## seriousmass

> hey serious have you had any problems with back acne or lumps in injection site from the test E?? just curious because i have recently got three zits on my back and am currently about four and a half weeks into test e/deca/dbol/slin cycle and am hoping that the acne will not get much worse...i realize most of it is probably from the dbol but im sure the test could also have something to do with it..when i started cycle i was at 148lbs and now am at 175...VERY happy with gains so far considering my side effects have been very little if any...some rage but mostly little things just piss me off more than usual...and other than that only the three aas pimples..just curious if you have had any similar sides..


lol. that's a definite bulker-cycle you've got going right now. You've already gained 27 pounds? That's pretty ridiculous... but I guess you can thank the d-bol. 

I have not noticed any lumps whatsoever. I also haven't really noticed much acne. Maybe one or two pimples on my back... and I actually got a couple of zits on my face a few weeks ago.. but I none since. I just wash with anti-bacterial soap twice a day, it helps. 

I have been much happier for the last couple of weeks. I think it was during weeks 2 - 5 that I was honestly pissed off all day. I thought I was going to snap at everything.. but yah, it's gone now  :Smilie:  .... good luck with the rest of that cycle.. post up some updates on this forum, I wanna hear results... I still can't believe you've gained nearly 30 pounds in 4 weeks... I'd be worried about stretch marks if I was you!!

----------


## nails4me2

> lol. that's a definite bulker-cycle you've got going right now. You've already gained 27 pounds? That's pretty ridiculous... but I guess you can thank the d-bol. 
> 
> I have not noticed any lumps whatsoever. I also haven't really noticed much acne. Maybe one or two pimples on my back... and I actually got a couple of zits on my face a few weeks ago.. but I none since. I just wash with anti-bacterial soap twice a day, it helps. 
> 
> I have been much happier for the last couple of weeks. I think it was during weeks 2 - 5 that I was honestly pissed off all day. I thought I was going to snap at everything.. but yah, it's gone now  .... good luck with the rest of that cycle.. post up some updates on this forum, I wanna hear results... I still can't believe you've gained nearly 30 pounds in 4 weeks... I'd be worried about stretch marks if I was you!!


I havent had much acne either just a few zits on back...other than that no sides really...yeah i know its crazy gaining that much weight so fast..the guy i work out with was blown away cuz he was there when i orginally weighed in at 148 and has been there watching the scale tipping more every day...lol actually i think it is a little discouraging to him because he has only gained around 11lbs and is on same exact cycle...i was extremely UNDERWEIGHT imo before cycle so i assume the first ten pounds or so was just getting my body back to a reasonable weight where it should of been anyways...as far as the stretch marks i really hope they dont start popping up...for the most part i have had very little bloat...seems like i can actually feel myself grow everyday it is insane!!! and this is three days into week five actually...i think when i posted last i was at middle to end of week four...i credit almost all of my gains to number one my DIET and INTENSE training..can not stress the diet enough... but good luck with your training serious and look forward to hearing more results!!!

----------


## Big Nicky the fish

Sleep depravation is a major testosterone decreaser! What does your water intake look like?

----------


## seriousmass

> I havent had much acne either just a few zits on back...other than that no sides really...yeah i know its crazy gaining that much weight so fast..the guy i work out with was blown away cuz he was there when i orginally weighed in at 148 and has been there watching the scale tipping more every day...lol actually i think it is a little discouraging to him because he has only gained around 11lbs and is on same exact cycle...i was extremely UNDERWEIGHT imo before cycle so i assume the first ten pounds or so was just getting my body back to a reasonable weight where it should of been anyways...a*s far as the stretch marks i really hope they dont start popping up*...for the most part i have had very little bloat...seems like i can actually feel myself grow everyday it is insane!!! and this is three days into week five actually...i think when i posted last i was at middle to end of week four...*i credit almost all of my gains to number one my DIET* and INTENSE training..can not stress the diet enough... but good luck with your training serious and look forward to hearing more results!!!


I completely agree about the diet. Mine is pretty much perfect. Perhaps a little too much sodium.. but other then that it's spot on. 

Get some Vitamin E and rub it on your arms (shoulders) and around your waist, that can help with the stretch marks... update us @ like week 7 of your cycle k? I wanna hear if the gains keep coming. good luck buddy!




> Sleep depravation is a major testosterone decreaser! What does your water intake look like?


That's true. I'm getting 6 hours of sleep a night though, which I wouldn't consider deprivation. >5 hr = deprivation in my mind. 

I'm taking in 4+ liters of water everyday.

----------


## seriousmass

These are some week 6 updated pictures. 

Weight is at 184.6 right now. I'm still gaining everyday though. 

Arms are getting thicker, which is nice, I've always had a hard time bulking up the biceps.

Chest is much stronger, and I feel like it's getting more defined. 

Getting some nice vascularity as well.

Around 5 more weeks of test left, and starting the winny in about a week and a half. 

Comments?

----------


## nails4me2

> These are some week 6 updated pictures. 
> 
> Weight is at 184.6 right now. I'm still gaining everyday though. 
> 
> Arms are getting thicker, which is nice, I've always had a hard time bulking up the biceps.
> 
> Chest is much stronger, and I feel like it's getting more defined. 
> 
> Getting some nice vascularity as well.
> ...


 looking good serious...def see some more def in chest and arms look a lil thicker...how often are you hitting your abs?? also do you do bent over rows and deads?? jw cuz those are two good exercises to get thicker imo...i forgot what was your weight at the start of cycle?? anyways looking good bro keep up the hard word and GET SWOLE!!!!

----------


## seriousmass

> looking good serious...def see some more def in chest and arms look a lil thicker...how often are you hitting your abs?? also do you do bent over rows and deads?? jw cuz those are two good exercises to get thicker imo...i forgot what was your weight at the start of cycle?? anyways looking good bro keep up the hard word and GET SWOLE!!!!


I don't do abs. I haven't for 6 weeks now. 

Prior to the cycle I was doing abs 5 times a week - 25 minutes.

I do bent-over rows, but I do not do dead-lifts. My lower back is fvcked, and I don't want to aggravate anything down there. 

My initial weight was 174.0 (So I've gained ~10.5 pounds. I got the flu though, which really hampered gains a couple of weeks back. I think I'm finally recovered, and gaining weight again)

----------


## jbm

whats up bro? doing good?

----------


## seriousmass

> whats up bro? doing good?


yah man. getting stronger everyday. feels good. school's hard ass hell though. having a hard time getting through calculus. but other then that all's well. How about yourself?

----------


## nails4me2

> I don't do abs. I haven't for 6 weeks now. 
> 
> Prior to the cycle I was doing abs 5 times a week - 25 minutes.
> 
> I do bent-over rows, but I do not do dead-lifts. My lower back is fvcked, and I don't want to aggravate anything down there. 
> 
> My initial weight was 174.0 (So I've gained ~10.5 pounds. I got the flu though, which really hampered gains a couple of weeks back. I think I'm finally recovered, and gaining weight again)


i know exactly how you feel man...i also got sick like two weeks back but luckily mine was only for two days...well two days of pukeing followed by a week of a head cold!!! talk about the worse time ever to get sick!!! but good luck on your gains and am interested on hearing your progress...keep up the hard work bro!!

----------


## Emondo

lookin good serious.. nice thick arms, chest noticably improved aswel

----------


## seriousmass

> i know exactly how you feel man...i also got sick like two weeks back but luckily mine was only for two days...well two days of pukeing followed by a week of a head cold!!! talk about the worse time ever to get sick!!! but good luck on your gains and am interested on hearing your progress...keep up the hard work bro!!


yah it's wack hey? I've heard that while on AAS you're more susceptible to getting ill... but I dunno if that's a fact.. 

Anyways, sounds good. keep checking in.




> lookin good serious.. nice thick arms, chest noticably improved aswel


Thanks  :Big Grin: .... I think I'm filling out very nicely. It's great too, because so far *I've had NO bloat, and NO gyno whatsoever*... so this cycle is excellent  :AaGreen22:  In addition, the strength gains are incredible.

----------


## Voltaire

Nice work man. updates prompt and properly done. Can definite see changes so far in size, even thicker than last time. Get some comparison shots up next lot of photos.

----------


## jbm

> yah man. getting stronger everyday. feels good. school's hard ass hell though. having a hard time getting through calculus. but other then that all's well. How about yourself?


Remember I told you I'm cutting, changed my mind I'm now bulking up.
I'll try to put more weight of course with a clean diet.
Juice maybe next year.

----------


## ray0414

im still natty, tryin to get my shoulders and chest back up to par to pre injury shape, getting very close though. havent been on the forums hardly at all lately..guess u could say im outta the loop lol. my goal has always been to bench 225 10 times, im up to about 8 now so i got a lil ways to go. and yes i use good form and keep my ass DOWN lol

----------


## seriousmass

> Nice work man. updates prompt and properly done. Can definite see changes so far in size, even thicker than last time. Get some comparison shots up next lot of photos.


Thanks buddy. I'll get some pics up in about a week and a half (take the picture before the winny), I'll get a couple of comparison shots going.




> Remember I told you I'm cutting, changed my mind I'm now bulking up.
> I'll try to put more weight of course with a clean diet.
> Juice maybe next year.


Nice, that's a really mature choice. lol. props - good work man.




> im still natty, tryin to get my shoulders and chest back up to par to pre injury shape, getting very close though. havent been on the forums hardly at all lately..guess u could say im outta the loop lol. my goal has always been to bench 225 10 times, im up to about 8 now so i got a lil ways to go. and yes i use good form and keep my ass DOWN lol


Jeeeez, I was shocked when I saw those pics of you. For some reason I thought you would be a really lean guy. lol. but i was totally off track.. 

that goal is definitely achievable. 225 is a pretty good bench press. I am aiming to start repping 2 - 45p plates on each side as well.

----------


## nails4me2

hey serious just wondering if you received the pm i sent you?? jw cuz i have had problems with people getting my pm's for some reason...sometimes they wont go through...hope all is going well and keep training hard bro!!!

----------


## ray0414

im not that big, but not super lean..im some areas lol. my back is pretty ripped though man weighted pulls are AWESOME. i need to work on my BF in a couple months though, a nice lean mid section like yours would do me good. ive been working out for about 10 years now, on and off but mostly on, had i been eating properly id be freaky nice for being natural but lucky for me i found this website last summer while i was hurt. im getting enough size now to where people at the gym are actually listening to what i tell them and asking for advice, first thing i mention is diet..which is the LAST thing they want to hear lol
what is your training experience again?

----------


## lozza89

nice log dude but i noticed on your training say back for instance one day you hit it with 16 sets , i know diffrent people respond differently but id say thats wayyyy to many sets why not try hit up abit more intensity , btw cycle looks like its coming along nicely

----------


## seriousmass

> hey serious just wondering if you received the pm i sent you?? jw cuz i have had problems with people getting my pm's for some reason...sometimes they wont go through...hope all is going well and keep training hard bro!!!


Got it. Replied  :Smilie: 




> im not that big, but not super lean..im some areas lol. my back is pretty ripped though man weighted pulls are AWESOME. i need to work on my BF in a couple months though, a nice lean mid section like yours would do me good. ive been working out for about 10 years now, on and off but mostly on, had i been eating properly id be freaky nice for being natural but lucky for me i found this website last summer while i was hurt. im getting enough size now to where people at the gym are actually listening to what i tell them and asking for advice, first thing i mention is diet..which is the LAST thing they want to hear lol
> what is your training experience again?


lol that's dope. you'll definitely have a crazy beach-body if you lean out that mid-section for summer. 

I've been training for ~5 years now. I also have been working at the gym part-time for the last couple of years. 




> nice log dude but i noticed on your training say back for instance one day you hit it with 16 sets , i know diffrent people respond differently but id say thats wayyyy to many sets why not try hit up abit more intensity , btw cycle looks like its coming along nicely


Thank you. I used to do HIIT (high intensity interval training)... but I don't really like it. I'd rather have a little bit of rest between my sets. I realize I do quite a few sets, per body part, but I figure that at my age / with the quick recovery from AAS, that it is fine.

----------


## nails4me2

Thank you. I used to do HIIT (high intensity interval training)... but I don't really like it. I'd rather have a little bit of rest between my sets. I realize I do quite a few sets, per body part, but I figure that at my age / with the quick recovery from AAS, that it is fine.[/QUOTE]

I totally agree about the HIIT...not a big fan of it either...would much rather have couple min rest betwen sets..i still hit each muscle very hard and usually do 16 sets also...I think we are about the same age and imo you are right on about faster recovery due to age and obv aas...i think as long as your resting each muscle group enough between workouts you will be fine...everyone is different but i see no problem with your workout routine..but that imo and might not mean that much lol...keep training hard bro and any new pics???

----------


## Voltaire

Any more pics bro?

----------


## seriousmass

> Any more pics bro?


hey, yah sorry I'll get some up today or tomorrow. 



*..... Ok so I have a problem.* I definitely need some advice. I woke up this morning to inject... but when I went to get my 10mL vial... well... it was like.. crystalized or something. I actually don't even know how to explain it. On Monday the gear was liquid, and a yellowish color... but today it's like white, and rock hard. WTF am I supposed to do? lol. 

Should I heat up the vial in hot water? the gear expires in July 2011... so it's still good.. and I have been keeping it in a very dark, dry place (since i have to hide it from the GF anyways.)

Any ideas??? help please...

----------


## kiwijuice

weird man iv never heard of that happening, do a google search and hopefully itll show up on a forum somewhere

----------


## nails4me2

> hey, yah sorry I'll get some up today or tomorrow. 
> 
> 
> 
> *..... Ok so I have a problem.* I definitely need some advice. I woke up this morning to inject... but when I went to get my 10mL vial... well... it was like.. crystalized or something. I actually don't even know how to explain it. On Monday the gear was liquid, and a yellowish color... but today it's like white, and rock hard. WTF am I supposed to do? lol. 
> 
> Should I heat up the vial in hot water? the gear expires in July 2011... so it's still good.. and I have been keeping it in a very dark, dry place (since i have to hide it from the GF anyways.)
> 
> Any ideas??? help please...


i would go and make a new thread in the lab section and ask for help there...i know that SV-1 is very knowledgeable on brewing and can most likely either tell ya why or what happened or give ya a solution on how to fix it..not saying he is the only knowledgable person lurking round the lab section because as you already know this board is FULL of very knowledgeable people...good luck man i hope you get it all straightened out

----------


## Voltaire

> hey, yah sorry I'll get some up today or tomorrow. 
> 
> 
> 
> *..... Ok so I have a problem.* I definitely need some advice. I woke up this morning to inject... but when I went to get my 10mL vial... well... it was like.. crystalized or something. I actually don't even know how to explain it. On Monday the gear was liquid, and a yellowish color... but today it's like white, and rock hard. WTF am I supposed to do? lol. 
> 
> Should I heat up the vial in hot water? the gear expires in July 2011... so it's still good.. and I have been keeping it in a very dark, dry place (since i have to hide it from the GF anyways.)
> 
> Any ideas??? help please...



Dude did you sort this out! Not good!

----------


## seriousmass

> i would go and make a new thread in the lab section and ask for help there...i know that SV-1 is very knowledgeable on brewing and can most likely either tell ya why or what happened or give ya a solution on how to fix it..not saying he is the only knowledgable person lurking round the lab section because as you already know this board is FULL of very knowledgeable people...good luck man i hope you get it all straightened out


yah I actually did that immediately after I posted in this thread. but thanks. I'm going to be reheating the gear now prior to every injection in a warm cup of water, which will convert the crystals to suspension form. 




> Dude did you sort this out! Not good!


I did find out what happened. Apparently my gear crashed. It's actually pretty interesting, I'll post it incase anyone wants a good read:

"what is happening to your gear is called "crashing", and this is why it's happening:

when you dissolve a compound in a solvent(the compound is called the solute) there are some rules you have to observe

1) different solvents can hold different amounts of solute(given the solute is soluable in the solvent), for example, water can hold much less hormone than can an oil

2) temperature affects solubility, as the temperature decreases, most solvents lose the ability to hold their solutes and the solute can "crash" or come out of the solution, think sugar and tea, have you ever put alot of sugar in tea and noticed that there is a point where no matter how much you mix no more sugar will go into the tea, that is because the tea is saturated with sugar(meaning it can't hold anymore), but if you now heat and stir the tea, the sugar will dissolve, because as most solutions temperatures increase so does the solubility

there are many more rules, but these are the ones you need to concern yourself with"

... shout out to Phate. Thanks again buddy, you're one smart kid.  :BbAily:

----------


## nails4me2

well hopefully it wont keep crashing on ya...i am assuming that you got it to hold....i have been worried about the same thing...i keep waiting for the day that i go to get my gear and it has crashed...hope it doesnt happen but ya never know...how has your training been serious??? any new pics for us yet??

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> hey serious have you had any problems with back acne or lumps in injection site from the test E?? just curious because i have recently got three zits on my back and am currently about four and a half weeks into test e/deca/dbol/slin cycle and am hoping that the acne will not get much worse...i realize most of it is probably from the dbol but im sure the test could also have something to do with it..when i started cycle i was at 148lbs and now am at 175...VERY happy with gains so far considering my side effects have been very little if any...some rage but mostly little things just piss me off more than usual...and other than that only the three aas pimples..just curious if you have had any similar sides..


1st cycle and your using 3 compounds AND INSULIN ? are you f*cking retarded or somethin.. seriously though

----------


## seriousmass

> well hopefully it wont keep crashing on ya...i am assuming that you got it to hold....i have been worried about the same thing...i keep waiting for the day that i go to get my gear and it has crashed...hope it doesnt happen but ya never know...how has your training been serious??? any new pics for us yet??


training is going really well. I'm going to be posting the new weights i'm repping, in the next couple of days. (I was hoping to do it earlier, but I've been insanely busy with midterms.)

I'll post some pictures tonight. 

how're the strength gains going for you? 




> 1st cycle and your using 3 compounds AND INSULIN? are you f*cking retarded or somethin.. seriously though


 :2offtopic: 

Save it for PM.

----------


## nails4me2

strength gains and weight gains are awesome....up to 181 this morning and been just throwing weights around at the gym...every week im getting considerably stronger than the last and i love it...as far as BGIZZLE comment goes i understand and am fully aware that for a first cycle you typically want to stick to one compound but to each his own...all i have to say concerning that..cant wait to see some new pics of ya bro and how is school going?

----------


## The_animal

have you maxed to see how much your lifts have gone up and keep up the good work and doing the same cycle in about a month

----------


## Voltaire

> have you maxed to see how much your lifts have gone up and keep up the good work and doing the same cycle in about a month


I'm pretty sure mass has taken every step required on this cycle. Should be stickied for nubs to see a proper first cycle, logged, and the end results. IMHO.

----------


## kiwijuice

> strength gains and weight gains are awesome....up to 181 this morning and been just throwing weights around at the gym...every week im getting considerably stronger than the last and i love it...as far as BGIZZLE comment goes i understand and am fully aware that for a first cycle you typically want to stick to one compound but to each his own...all i have to say concerning that..cant wait to see some new pics of ya bro and how is school going?


how tall are you ? i cant understand how you would take 4 things at once when you were 140 odd pounds thats insane

----------


## nails4me2

i am about 5 10...and i only added the slin recently and am no longer taking the dbol ...i only took for first four weeks to jump start gains...but if anyone else would like to talk about my compunds im taking or flame me for doing so this is not the proper thread...this thread is for mass and his cycle progress to keep all posts regarding this thread...if you feel the need to flame me send me a pm and we can talk it out there since this is off topic for this thread!!!!

----------


## seriousmass

> well hopefully it wont keep crashing on ya...i am assuming that you got it to hold....i have been worried about the same thing...i keep waiting for the day that i go to get my gear and it has crashed...hope it doesnt happen but ya never know...how has your training been serious??? any new pics for us yet??


Training is going very well. Unbelievable pumps. Artificial test is a very unique feeling lol. I was at the gym today and I didn't have a spotter, but I saw a guy pumping about the same amount of weight as me, so I asked if I could work inbetween sets with him. After 4 sets of bench press the guy goes: "how can you be so lean, yet so strong"... I just started laughing.. "cardio and diet" i replied  :Big Grin:  hahaha.

Here are the new pictures... *update*: starting the winny on thursday!!

New weight: 187.3 pounds.

----------


## seriousmass

> have you maxed to see how much your lifts have gone up and keep up the good work and doing the same cycle in about a month


Please look 1-2 pages back. I posted new weights I was repping already. I don't really do 1-rep max... It's how you get hurt, and no need really, I'd rather work on form. 





> I'm pretty sure mass has taken every step required on this cycle. *Should be stickied for nubs* to see a proper first cycle, logged, and the end results. IMHO.


Thanks a lot man  :Big Grin:  

That's exactly why I made this thread, and I've been talking to Phate about adding it to the database. I think this thread alone has more information on how to properly use AAS for the first time then anything I've ever read. *My hope is that first-timers can just use this log as a reference for their entire cycle*.




> how tall are you ? i cant understand how you would take 4 things at once when you were 140 odd pounds thats insane


I don't know if you missed my comment about 3 posts before yours, but please do not talk about other people's cycles on this thread. You're entitled to your own opinion, but honestly what are you trying to achieve by calling Nails2me out now? He's already like 5 - 6 weeks into his cycle. 

Don't flame in this thread. Anyone else who comments on nails again will be banned from this thread. I'm sick of reading these comments, he's been one of the most vocal, informative, people posting on this thread, there is absolutely no need to flame. what's done is done. (and yes the OP can ban). 




> i am about 5 10...and i only added the slin recently and am no longer taking the dbol...i only took for first four weeks to jump start gains...but if anyone else would like to talk about my compunds im taking or flame me for doing so this is not the proper thread...this thread is for mass and his cycle progress to keep all posts regarding this thread...if you feel the need to flame me send me a pm and we can talk it out there since this is off topic for this thread!!!!


I got your back boy. lol  :7up:

----------


## nails4me2

> Please look 1-2 pages back. I posted new weights I was repping already. I don't really do 1-rep max... It's how you get hurt, and no need really, I'd rather work on form. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot man  
> 
> That's exactly why I made this thread, and I've been talking to Phate about adding it to the database. I think this thread alone has more information on how to properly use AAS for the first time then anything I've ever read. *My hope is that first-timers can just use this log as a reference for their entire cycle*.
> 
> ...


thanks serious...dont see why everyone wants to jump my SH*t but owell like you stated whats done is done...but back to subject at hand..your looking good in them pics bro..can see somemore thickness in chest and arms are starting to take shape as well...how much cardio are you doing again?? just curious because i have not done any at all and am starting to see the repercussions from not doing so...abs are not as visible and starting to get some small love handles lol..nothing bad at all i can barely grab skin there but im use to now having anything in that area..but i guess that comes with the bulking..what doses are you taking the winny?? oral or oil?? hope it goes well man and let me know what your thoughts on it are since i was thinking of dropping the deca in a couple weeks and throwing in the winny for last couple weeks to shred back up..keep up your hard work bro and GET SWOLE!!!

----------


## seriousmass

> thanks serious...dont see why everyone wants to jump my SH*t but owell like you stated whats done is done...but back to subject at hand..your looking good in them pics bro..can see somemore thickness in chest and arms are starting to take shape as well...how much cardio are you doing again?? just curious because i have not done any at all and am starting to see the repercussions from not doing so...abs are not as visible and starting to get some small love handles lol..nothing bad at all i can barely grab skin there but im use to now having anything in that area..but i guess that comes with the bulking..what doses are you taking the winny?? oral or oil?? hope it goes well man and let me know what your thoughts on it are since i was thinking of dropping the deca in a couple weeks and throwing in the winny for last couple weeks to shred back up..keep up your hard work bro and GET SWOLE!!!


thanks man. I really like the chest development. IMO that's the most noticeable change, my upper chest is just so much more defined. 

I'm doing ZERO cardio now. (and I completely agree with you, my abs are pretty much gone) lol. They're still rock hard.. but I had essentially a natural 6 pack before cycling.. now I'm a bit more filled out. I'm not that worried about it though... as soon as I start to run again / begin working out the abs in april... I'm positive they'll be back by May. (not to mention the winny will probably help quite a bit)

My winny is injectable, and I'm going to be running it at 50mg ED.

----------


## nails4me2

> thanks man. I really like the chest development. IMO that's the most noticeable change, my upper chest is just so much more defined. 
> 
> I'm doing ZERO cardio now. (and I completely agree with you, my abs are pretty much gone) lol. They're still rock hard.. but I had essentially a natural 6 pack before cycling.. now I'm a bit more filled out. I'm not that worried about it though... as soon as I start to run again / begin working out the abs in april... I'm positive they'll be back by May. (not to mention the winny will probably help quite a bit)
> 
> My winny is injectable, and I'm going to be running it at 50mg ED.


yeah i was the same way with always having a natural six pack...but at least we know it will be super easy to get it back when we want it...not everyone is so lucky ya know...yeah the winny will help out a lot i would think...have heard great things about it...let me know what you think about it bro, iam either going to run winny or masteron , have not made my mind up yet...oh yeah and then these people can flame me some more for throwing in another compound lol i will be doin away with the deca tho whenever i do decide on one of the above compounds..oh yeah meant to ask ya earlier how school is going??

----------


## Voltaire

> Thanks a lot man  
> 
> That's exactly why I made this thread, and I've been talking to Phate about adding it to the database. I think this thread alone has more information on how to properly use AAS for the first time then anything I've ever read. *My hope is that first-timers can just use this log as a reference for their entire cycle*.


Exactly. I can learn how to make an atomic bomb from a scientist and he will be 100% correct in his teachings. But my understanding of that topic will not be. To include proper information, spelled out, step by step, by a first timer, is imperative information FOR first timers. 

Keep up the good work!

----------


## jbm

Bro when you completed your cycle. Please the before and after pics ok?

----------


## kiwijuice

hey, yea im using winny at end of my cycle now i look forward to reading your results as im starting mine in about 3 weeks. heard it only makes you look wicked if your around 10% or below but im sure youll see something, how are the sides going man got any ?

----------


## seriousmass

> Bro when you completed your cycle. Please the before and after pics ok?


Yah, of course! I'll definitely be posting some comparison shots to finish up the log. 




> hey, yea im using winny at end of my cycle now i look forward to reading your results as im starting mine in about 3 weeks. heard it only makes you look wicked if your around 10% or below but im sure youll see something, how are the sides going man got any ?


oh really? cool. Yup I'm below 10% BF so I'm actually pretty excited for the results / to get cut up again. I just did my first injection of the winny this morning (50mg) no sides to report yet, and the injection didn't hurt.

----------


## lovex

hey, until now how much u gained ...can u postsomething like WeeK basis(1st week,2nd weeK,..) so we can clearly see the gains...when did u get test kick.

----------


## nails4me2

> hey, until now how much u gained ...can u postsomething like WeeK basis(1st week,2nd weeK,..) so we can clearly see the gains...when did u get test kick.


if you go back and read this thread from the beginning serious has a great log and posts his gains from each week...he has put tons of time and detail into this thread and your questions can easily be answered by doing a little reading in this thread...

----------


## lovex

> 1st cycle and your using 3 compounds AND INSULIN? are you f*cking retarded or somethin.. seriously though


^^agreed. *nails4me2* r u *crazy*.... no one in this forum gone accept your decesion.

anyway serious,
*If* u can paste Weekly basis. at the end of your cycle u can make a graph and it should be helpful for u(in future) and for others. anway thanks:-)
Your Log is really good...keep the good work

----------


## seriousmass

> hey, until now how much u gained ...can u postsomething like WeeK basis(1st week,2nd weeK,..) so we can clearly see the gains...when did u get test kick.


Check your PM's. You've been warned. 

Weeks (1 - 5): gained ~5 pounds, couldn't feel the test whatsoever. Minimal strength gains - I was raising the weights I was lifting, but only by 5 or 10 pounds

Weeks (6 - 7): gained ~5 pounds, intensity in the gym shot up. I got drastically stronger in these two weeks, and my reps increased substantially in every exercise - (my body began to fill out very nicely in these weeks)

Weeks (8 - 9): gained ~3 pounds, still getting great pumps at the gym, strength is continuing to go up... but much, much, slower then when I peaked in weeks 6-7. (In these weeks, 8-9, I've noticed that my muscles are becoming very defined)

Week (9 - current): no change in weight gain. Just started winstrol , this is my second day, nothing to report yet. 

*Important Things To Remember:*

1.) I never got gyno whatsoever during the cycle. No symptoms ever came up.

2.) I never retained any water on the cycle, which I find is odd. I got absolutely no bloat from the test-e (which is unusual, because enan is known for packing on water weight, unlike prop) I did lose the definition in my abs... but that can be attributed to the fact that I did zero cardio, and zero ab exercises for the last 2+ months. 

... look up pictures yourself if you want to see the progression from a visual standpoint, I will not repost them all again until the end of the log.

----------


## nails4me2

> Check your PM's. You've been warned. 
> 
> Weeks (1 - 5): gained ~5 pounds, couldn't feel the test whatsoever. Minimal strength gains - I was raising the weights I was lifting, but only by 5 or 10 pounds
> 
> Weeks (6 - 7): gained ~5 pounds, intensity in the gym shot up. I got drastically stronger in these two weeks, and my reps increased substantially in every exercise - (my body began to fill out very nicely in these weeks)
> 
> Weeks (8 - 9): gained ~3 pounds, still getting great pumps at the gym, strength is continuing to go up... but much, much, slower then when I peaked in weeks 6-7. (In these weeks, 8-9, I've noticed that my muscles are becoming very defined)
> 
> Week (9 - current): no change in weight gain. Just started winstrol , this is my second day, nothing to report yet. 
> ...


your progress has been very good imo serious...esp since you are trying to put on "clean" weight and keep body fat as low as possible...hope all goes well with the winny and you should be noticing results from it very soon if not already...i too have not put on as much water weight as i expected, but could be due to already low body fat but who knows...good luck with your training bro and look forward to hearing your progress...GET SWOLE!!!!

----------


## seriousmass

holy crap. 

1.) ED injections suck.

2.) this injectable winny... is WACK!! I'm only on my 4th day, and everything in my body is sore. it's actually insane. I'm contemplating stopping the winstrol if it doesn't get better in the next couple of days. Honestly, I feel like everyone of my joints is dry to the bone. My knee's even make a "crack" nose when I'm sitting down for a while, and then stand up. I don't like the feeling at all...

----------


## molecule

ppl are gonna jump on u for being 20 and getting gear. So apart from that your gear schedule and your diet looks perfect on paper. 

Best of luck.

Keep us updated.

If you go as you have stated above after 12 weeks u wont recognize yourself. You will be in amazing shape as u already have a good shape as a base.

----------


## Voltaire

Forget the criticism, he did it all right.

----------


## ray0414

winny is known to dry out your joints, are u taking anything to keep them lubed? last thing you want to do is shatter a joint.

----------


## seriousmass

> ppl are gonna jump on u for being 20 and getting gear. So apart from that your gear schedule and your diet looks perfect on paper. 
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Keep us updated.
> 
> If you go as you have stated above after 12 weeks u wont recognize yourself. You will be in amazing shape as u already have a good shape as a base.


thanks. good constructive critism there  :Big Grin:  haha. 




> winny is known to dry out your joints, are u taking anything to keep them lubed? last thing you want to do is shatter a joint.


I'm taking fish oils / ***** 3s, etc...

they're pretty much the only thing that I know of, to aid with the lubrication of joints. Any other ideas? I'm honestly walking around like a 60 year old man with arthritis... I might stop the winstrol tomorrow..  :Frown:

----------


## nails4me2

> thanks. good constructive critism there  haha. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking fish oils / ***** 3s, etc...
> 
> they're pretty much the only thing that I know of, to aid with the lubrication of joints. Any other ideas? I'm honestly walking around like a 60 year old man with arthritis... I might stop the winstrol tomorrow..


besides from feeling like a 60 yr old gezer...and not being able to move around without almost breaking your bones off at the joint lol have you noticed any good sides??? shredding??? leaning up??

----------


## ray0414

hmm. last fall some guys i know were takin winny and they were taking something for the dry joint issue..for some reason i want to say high amounts of potassium pills but when your joints start drying out this bad its only a matter of time before you destroy something.

----------


## kiwijuice

take 12 fish oils 1000mg caps a day and 2 glucosamine 1500mg tabs a day, this will help you immensely

----------


## Emondo

glucosamine is very good an cheap enough

----------


## sonysucks

I had to quit the winny in my cycle too....even with the E and fish oil and Glucosamine and MSM. This time I will try masteron instead.
Are you gonna get the cut you want without it by just doing some cardio ,or are you gonna be able to "stick " it out till the end with the winny?

----------


## seriousmass

> take 12 fish oils 1000mg caps a day and 2 glucosamine 1500mg tabs a day, this will help you immensely


I'm taking tons of fish oils already. And I actually already take glucosamine pills as a supplement as well. But thanks!




> I had to quit the winny in my cycle too....even with the E and fish oil and Glucosamine and MSM. This time I will try masteron instead.
> Are you gonna get the cut you want without it by just doing some cardio ,or are you gonna be able to "stick " it out till the end with the winny?


*I'm going to quit my cycle today.* 

I can't deal with it at all... It's actually the worst feeling ever. lol. Everything is so sore and dry.. not my style. haha!

So yah, I managed to take the winstrol for 5 days... but these injections suck. I'm going to quit it now, and finish up my test... maybe use the winstrol next cycle.. (it doesn't expire for a year and half, so i have quite a bit of time to figure it out).

----------


## Emondo

sh1t man that sucks, sorry it didn't work out! i'm def never taking winny!! so what next? are u gonna start your pct in 2 wks? how were the ed injections were they more sore than the test?

----------


## BamBam222

Hey serious, awesome log man.. I also waited a few years even when all my friends were using AAS back in high school and now I'm in college (21yrs old) and I've been reading around on here for almost a year thinking about turning to the dark side haha.. Did you ever have to use the HCG or did you not notice any shrinkage? Keep us posted on how the PCT goes and how much of your gains you keep. Congrats on gaining so much man you got me excited for my first cycle! Good luck and keep pumpin hard!

----------


## sonysucks

I couldnt get over what it did to my hands...they felt so slow...something like volleyball would have been a joke.
Tonight I am gonna read through the whole thread as I am prepping for a test E amd mast cycle...similar goals...so I gotta study how you did it.

----------


## seriousmass

> sh1t man that sucks, sorry it didn't work out! i'm def never taking winny!! so what next? are u gonna start your pct in 2 wks? how were the ed injections were they more sore than the test?


Yah, it's too bad hey. lol. What can you do though. My plan is to finish the rest of my test (i've got around 2 1/2 weeks left) and then wait 14 days after my last injection, and start PCT.

The injections weren't actually that sore (the injection site did actually hurt more then the test IMO though)... also, it was kinda annoying waking up every morning and injecting, but I guess I'll have to get use to it for when I get to shorter esters. Oh I forgot... haha.. another annoying part was the stockpile of used needles that began to add up.. ahha!




> Hey serious, awesome log man.. I also waited a few years even when all my friends were using AAS back in high school and now I'm in college (21yrs old) and I've been reading around on here for almost a year thinking about turning to the dark side haha.. Did you ever have to use the HCG or did you not notice any shrinkage? Keep us posted on how the PCT goes and how much of your gains you keep. Congrats on gaining so much man you got me excited for my first cycle! Good luck and keep pumpin hard!


Good job waiting. Glad to hear it. I honestly didn't even notice shrinkage though... weirdly enough my girlfriend didn't either. (I do have HCG though.. I only used it once). However, one thing that you might want to know: around week 3 - 4 I got like... i dunno.. shooting pains in my balls.. and apparently it means that your body is shutting down natural test production.. so don't worry too much about it. (this is when I took the HCG... and it definitely wasn't necessary)

Prep your diet / training, FOCUS mainly on diet, prior to cycling, it'll make the biggest difference. 




> I couldnt get over what it did to my hands...they felt so slow...something like volleyball would have been a joke.
> Tonight I am gonna read through the whole thread as I am prepping for a test E amd mast cycle...similar goals...so I gotta study how you did it.


Yah.. winstrol was terrible for me. I dunno.. just brutal sides. It's too bad, because I've seen my friends get phenomenal results from it. Good luck with the reading, I think there are like 200+ posts... haha!!... but the reading will be worth it.. great info in here  :Smilie:

----------


## molecule

i am gonna follow this thread

----------


## lovex

how much gains for 9th and current week.....keep the good work until you finish with your PCT.

----------


## seriousmass

> i am gonna follow this thread


haha.. it's a little late, my cycles pretty much finished.. but sounds good! hah.




> how much gains for 9th and current week.....keep the good work until you finish with your PCT.


gains have essentially remained the same. Today was my rest day, so I didn't weigh myself, I can update tomorrow if you'd like. Honestly, now it feels like I'm not really gaining more mass, but rather just hardening up the muscles. I feel fuller, and generally stronger now.

----------


## lovex

dont forget to update ....:-) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## seriousmass

Alright here's your update:

current weight: 189.2 pounds

Feel free to comment on pictures. 

God it's weird... I'm craving cardio so badly nowadays. I can't wait until this bulk is over so I can start running / doing abs again!! I want my defined abs back  :Frown:  lol.

----------


## lovex

seems like u have less or no bloat....good:-)
if possible use HCG 4 PCT. 
keep the good work through out PCT.

----------


## BamBam222

DAMN serious! Those latest pictures are hard as hell! that's rad man!

----------


## seriousmass

> seems like u have less or no bloat....good:-)
> if possible use HCG 4 PCT. 
> keep the good work through out PCT.


Yah, I might use the HCG.. I honestly don't know if it's necessary. I might just save it for my next cycle. Thanks! I agree bloat has decreased, while muscles are becoming fuller  :Smilie: 




> DAMN serious! Those latest pictures are hard as hell! that's rad man!


Thanks a lot bud. That's good to hear!

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

You should still be doing cardio & abs while on a bulk.

Bulk is a change in diet.

----------


## seriousmass

> You should still be doing cardio & abs while on a bulk.
> 
> Bulk is a change in diet.


Actually, that is not true whatsoever. I agree, *it's a myth* that doing moderate amounts of cardio during a cycle will lead to muscle atrophy. Nevertheless, what's not what I'm concerned about. The reason I do not do any cardio whatsoever is because of my metabolism. If I did 20 minutes (2 or 3 times a week) I would have literally not gained a pound on this cycle. 

In high-school I went on the "SuperSize Me Diet" and ate McDonalds every single day, 3 - 4 times a day, for 31 days. I gained 1.4 pounds. I am a genetic freak when it comes to my metabolism. scary hey?  :Wink/Grin:  lol.

Oh and btw, my diet was adjusted, and my caloric intake was bumped up to around 4500 calories ED for the cycle.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> Actually, that is not true whatsoever. I agree, *it's a myth* that doing moderate amounts of cardio during a cycle will lead to muscle atrophy. Nevertheless, what's not what I'm concerned about. The reason I do not do any cardio whatsoever is because of my metabolism. If I did 20 minutes (2 or 3 times a week) I would have literally not gained a pound on this cycle. 
> 
> In high-school I went on the "SuperSize Me Diet" and ate McDonalds every single day, 3 - 4 times a day, for 31 days. I gained 1.4 pounds. I am a genetic freak when it comes to my metabolism. scary hey?  lol.
> 
> Oh and btw, my diet was adjusted, and my caloric intake was bumped up to around 4500 calories ED for the cycle.



Genetic freak? 

Your genetics must be awful if you cannot gain muscle while doing light cardio, especially while on cycle. lol

----------


## jbm

You are really a hard gainer bro...

----------


## lovex

> Actually, that is not true whatsoever. I agree, *it's a myth* that doing moderate amounts of cardio during a cycle will lead to muscle atrophy. Nevertheless, what's not what I'm concerned about. The reason I do not do any cardio whatsoever is because of my metabolism. If I did 20 minutes (2 or 3 times a week) I would have literally not gained a pound on this cycle. 
> 
> In high-school I went on the "SuperSize Me Diet" and ate McDonalds every single day, 3 - 4 times a day, for 31 days. I gained 1.4 pounds. I am a genetic freak when it comes to my metabolism. scary hey?  lol.
> 
> Oh and btw, my diet was adjusted, and my caloric intake was bumped up to around 4500 calories ED for the cycle.


lol bro...u r a hard gainer

----------


## nails4me2

> Actually, that is not true whatsoever. I agree, *it's a myth* that doing moderate amounts of cardio during a cycle will lead to muscle atrophy. Nevertheless, what's not what I'm concerned about. The reason I do not do any cardio whatsoever is because of my metabolism. If I did 20 minutes (2 or 3 times a week) I would have literally not gained a pound on this cycle. 
> 
> In high-school I went on the "SuperSize Me Diet" and ate McDonalds every single day, 3 - 4 times a day, for 31 days. I gained 1.4 pounds. I am a genetic freak when it comes to my metabolism. scary hey?  lol.
> 
> Oh and btw, my diet was adjusted, and my caloric intake was bumped up to around 4500 calories ED for the cycle.


i have always been in the same boat as far as gaining weight goes...i can probably out eat most people on this board and is very hard to gain any wait at all...i swear at the same time im chewing my food my body is buring it off at the same time.,..really was the main reason why i wanted to start a cycle...but one good thing about it is i do not have to watch what i eat as much as other people do...that and it is easy for me to lose any unwanted weight...

----------


## seriousmass

> Genetic freak? 
> 
> Your genetics must be awful if you cannot gain muscle while doing light cardio, especially while on cycle. lol


Well actually, that's a matter of perspective. I don't mind being a hard gainer at all. I know that I'll never have to cut weight, which is an issue most are faced with. Moreover, I have no interest in weighing more then 205 pounds. Also, I wouldn't call my genetics "terrible" if I was able to remain under 9% BF for my entire cycle, while bulking and putting on quality muscle / muscle tone. 




> i have always been in the same boat as far as gaining weight goes...i can probably out eat most people on this board and is very hard to gain any wait at all...i swear at the same time im chewing my food my body is buring it off at the same time.,..really was the main reason why i wanted to start a cycle...but one good thing about it is i do not have to watch what i eat as much as other people do...that and it is easy for me to lose any unwanted weight...


exactly. when cycling, so many people get caught up because they bulk up, and then it takes them up to 5 months to drop their bodyfat back to optimal ranges. I can guarantee that within 6 weeks of ending this test cycle, I will have *all* my abs clearly visible again.

I'd even be willing to keep this thread updated, post cycle, to show my natural cut afterward.

----------


## seriousmass

Ok.. so this is probably the most important post in this forum:

*DO NOT INJECT INTO YOUR CALVES.*

I was trying to be a hero this morning.. and wanted to see if I could take the pain.. well.. I can barely walk right now. lol. All first timers: AVOID CALF INJECTIONS... unless you have a serious pain threshold!! haha.

----------


## jbm

> Ok.. so this is probably the most important post in this forum:
> 
> *DO NOT INJECT INTO YOUR CALVES.*
> 
> I was trying to be a hero this morning.. and wanted to see if I could take the pain.. well.. I can barely walk right now. lol. All first timers: AVOID CALF INJECTIONS... unless you have a serious pain threshold!! haha.


Oh! ouch... it hurts bro!
I'll take your advice.

----------


## kiwijuice

> Ok.. so this is probably the most important post in this forum:
> 
> *DO NOT INJECT INTO YOUR CALVES.*
> 
> I was trying to be a hero this morning.. and wanted to see if I could take the pain.. well.. I can barely walk right now. lol. All first timers: AVOID CALF INJECTIONS... unless you have a serious pain threshold!! haha.


LMAO!!!! yea iv always wanted to try it but been warned but many people that it hurts so avoided it lol man what other sites you been hitting ?

and you havnt commented on sides to much - read your bit about hcg and ur balls, no itchy nipples, acne ?

----------


## seriousmass

> LMAO!!!! yea iv always wanted to try it but been warned but many people that it hurts so avoided it lol man what other sites you been hitting ?
> 
> and you havnt commented on sides to much - read your bit about hcg and ur balls, no itchy nipples, acne ?


It was actually terrible. lol.. my leg is still messed up.. I was trying to do biceps / back workout this morning, and my right leg was like.. numb and throbbing the whole time! 

I've been injecting into the glutes a lot. I tried the delts as well (but the first time I did I hit a vein) haven't tried pecs, or biceps..

I actually did update on sides about a week ago, you must have missed it. I never got any gyno symptoms whatsoever. I never had to run an AI. umm other then that... roid raged a bit in the first 4 weeks, but that passed. Acne .. got a little bit at the beginning of cycle.. but now nothing really.. just 1 or 2 zits on my back / shoulder. No bloat either from the enan, which I was happy about.

----------


## nails4me2

> Ok.. so this is probably the most important post in this forum:
> 
> *DO NOT INJECT INTO YOUR CALVES.*
> 
> I was trying to be a hero this morning.. and wanted to see if I could take the pain.. well.. I can barely walk right now. lol. All first timers: AVOID CALF INJECTIONS... unless you have a serious pain threshold!! haha.


damn man that just sounds painful..what size pin did you use???

----------


## seriousmass

> damn man that just sounds painful..what size pin did you use???


haha.. good question. it's kinda a funny story.. I was going to use a 1-inch pin.. but I right before I was about to inject.. well... I pussied out.. so I ended up switching the 1-inch for a 5/8 inch. 

In any case, the smaller needle didn't help whatsoever. haha

----------


## wukillabee

> Alright here's your update:
> 
> current weight: 189.2 pounds
> 
> Feel free to comment on pictures. 
> 
> God it's weird... I'm craving cardio so badly nowadays. I can't wait until this bulk is over so I can start running / doing abs again!! I want my defined abs back  lol.


Sorry to say but lookin hella skinny. You say you worked out before this cycle?

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> Sorry to say but lookin hella skinny. You say you worked out before this cycle?



Watch out wukillabee, he might send you an angry email because you told him the truth.

Add to his fantasy ..... He's huge , and those baby bumps on his stomach are abs...LMAO

----------


## Reed

Did you get what you expected out of the cycle.

I don't think your were eating anywhere near 4500 calories.... That would probably be too much for you in the first place. The pics from week 3 and now show minimum to no improvement really at all, especially on gear and at 4500 calories. I don't care who you are or how "great" or "fast" you believe your metabolism is, you would gain......


Sorry just stating the truth. I have seen your post telling people in the same boat as you to bulk up more before gear. Maybe take the suggestion yourself and do it before going on another cycle at the age of 21.....

I thought the same for a little while myself with the outstanding metabolism and all, I was skinny like you when i started to workout and train, it took years of doing it everyday to even get up to 200 before I cycled. Just finished my second cycle.......

What are the legs like. 

Time to head down to the diet section and do more research there instead of AAS. No pointing in wasting money on drugs when you gotta fix the real mass gainer first.


Training and nutrition, 

squats, red meat, potatos, deadlifts, all that good stuff....

----------


## lovex

> Watch out wukillabee, he might send you an angry email because you told him the truth.
> 
> Add to his fantasy ..... He's huge , and those baby bumps on his stomach are abs...LMAO





> Lovely Lady Lumps, Check It Out! Haha, sorry seriousmass but when he said baby bumps that song came to mind. Too funny.





cant u make a nice constructive arguement...this is really a good log ....PLS if u want to advice him ..do it in a friendlier way, if not no problem but dont make fun...really SUCKS  :Frown:

----------


## kiwijuice

come on guys i think its pretty obvious he has some seriousmass, stop picking on the big guy

----------


## nails4me2

> Seriousmass.... You've got some serious mass that's for sure!
> 
> Maybe after about 5 cycles you might be as big as a high school cross country runner.
> 
> Keep it up man, your almost lifting as heavy as my sister. You'll get there soon with your great genetics so don't worry.


wow man this seems a lil harsh..the point of this log is not to pick apart how big he is or is not...the point is to inform people on his cycle experience and i dont feel that this harsh flaming is necessary...this log is a great read for anyone considering a test e cycle and serious had put alot of time into his log and has been very detailed...now if you feel his gains are somewhat minor to what they should be then there are many other ways to address that then to make the guy feel like a piece of shit..i mean unless i forgot about how all you guys flaming him obv came out of your mothers womb ****in huge and jacked on juice..wait no you didnt...it took alot of time and dedication to get where you are today,...not to mention al the trial and error that came along with it...i hope that in the future all you guys could be a little more understanding and not try to discourage people on this board but instead maybe give them some advice to lead them in the right direction...

----------

